# Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Fevereiro 2016)



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## james (4 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

No próximo sábado, prevê - se um evento interessante, em especial no Norte.  E com vários ingredientes: Chuva, vento, granizo,neve ( na Estrela,Gerês, Larouco). 

E atenção que, vendo os modelos e a própria previsão do IPMA,  em relação à chuva e vento, principalmente este, já no limiar de um aviso laranja. 

A acompanhar...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Fev 2016 às 15:17)

Pela temperatura que o IPMA está a prever para as penhas douradas não sei até que ponto haverá um grande nevão pois nem neve têm no site.. Posso estar enganado mas haverá bons acumulados segunda feira na serra da estrela com o evento que aí vem este fim de semana?
Veremos!


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

felizmente o GFS nas ultimas runs voltou a carregar bem na chuva aqui para o norte!


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

Bom dia.

A partir de amanhã regressa a chuva.

Fim de semana molhada e um pouco fria com possibilidade de queda de neve. Cota a rondar os 1000 metros.

A ver a evolução.


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

Cá pelos Açores, será a influência do anticiclone a reinar. Esta sexta o tempo será marcado por um vale frontal, associado a uma depressão muito a nordeste, o qual ficou "preso" entre os dois núcleos anticiclonicos. Com isto espera-se até a final de hoje, períodos de chuva fraca alternando com neblinas e possíveis boas abertas.
Sábado e domingo, haverá o deslocamento do AA, o qual está a OSO da região, mover-se-á para uma posição a sul das ilhas. Com isto trará uma corrente de oeste húmida, céu muito nublado, ou encoberto, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos de origem orográfica a barlavento de algumas ilhas e condições para a formação de neblinas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

Tenho planeada a viagem anual até á Serra da Estrela segunda-feira como faço todos os anos. A chuva é alguma mas a temperatura não está assim tão baixa quanto isso. Será provável a acumulação de alguma neve nos pontos mais altos certo?


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2016 às 20:05)

lá para cima vais ter neve quase 100% de certeza


----------



## gomas (5 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

sabado ou seja amanha alguma chuva a brindar o norte do país
mais para a noite queda de neve nas serras 
relato mais o vento que pode fazer estragos


----------



## TekClub (6 Fev 2016 às 02:05)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 06 Feb 2016 06:00 to Sun 07 Feb 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 06 Feb 2016 01:39
Forecaster: TASZAREK

A level 1 was issued for SW part of British Isles, W France and N Spain maily for the severe wind gusts. 

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

An extensive ridge stretching from N Africa to Balkan Peninsula inhibits convective activity on the CNTRL Mediterranean area. However, thunderstorms are likely within the trough over Cyprus, but this is outside of the Estofex forecast domain. The main attention on Saturday focuses on the longwave trough that during a forecast period enters W Europe. A well pronounced cold front with dynamic wind field reaches British Isles, France and Spain in the evening hours. Rather poor boundary layer's moisture content and a steepening lapse rate will result in only marginal thermodynamic instability with low topped convection along the frontal zone. However, due to a favorable synoptic scale lift, a convective enhancement of already strong non-convective wind gust is likely. A bowing segments embedded in the frontal zone capable of producing wind gusts of 25-30 m/s cannot be ruled out. A steepening lapse rates in the cold sector behind the frontal boundary will locally increase CAPE up to few hundredths of J/kg over the marine areas. Thus, an increased lightning potential during the nighttime hours will fall on the Bay of Biscay and waters on the W side of the Ireland where an isolated convection will develop. In the end of the forecast period a development of a shortwave trough on the S France will create favorable conditions for the TS between S French coast and Corsica.


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

Bom dia.

A chuva está de regresso.

Perspectiva-se um fim de semana molhado e fresco pelo menos para Norte. Os meteogramas do GFS têm melhorado de RUN para RUN no que concerne à queda de neve.

Aqui para o Norte penso que as cotas esta madrugada rondarão os 800/900 metros (locais do costume) aumentando ao longo de Domingo para os 1200/1400 metros,.


----------



## manganao (6 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

É esperada chuva agora a partir das 22h para a zona de Caldas da Rainha ou já passou a frente?


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2016 às 01:29)

Anticiclone na região dos Açores a transportar correntes com alguma água precipitável para a Europa ocidental. Nos níveis mais baixos, é imponente. Parece que as temperaturas vão variando um pouco:











---






Apesar de a chuva ser por um canudo...






... já não falta muito tempo para começarem os rios atmosféricos com a humidade e desconforto habituais:






Resta escrever que em PDL hoje o dia teve alguma nebulosidade e foi fresco. Sabe bem de vez em quando


----------



## TekClub (9 Fev 2016 às 23:27)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Wed 10 Feb 2016 06:00 to Thu 11 Feb 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 09 Feb 2016 17:12
Forecaster: PUCIK

No threat levels have been issued.

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

A very deep trough with its base located over N Italy will stop its southward amplification and continue moving towards N Balkans. Strong upward motion will be observed at its forward flank, in the exit region of cyclonically curved jet with attendant heavy, mostly non-convective precipitation. Heavy precipitation will also be observed over parts of Iberia, where an "atmospheric river" of higher mixing ratios is impinging in the strong westerly flow. 

Compared to the previous day, chances of DMC formation will be less pronounced. The most significant area will be the Adriatic Sea, where isolated tstms are forecast near the cold front. As the cold front outruns the trough during the day, separation between the steep lapse rates and relatively moister airmass will increase, reducing the risk towards the afternoon hours. Marginal instability is simulated especially in the morning with strong flow at low levels. Gusty wind and small hail may accompany any cell that develops in this scenario.

Second area with some isolated thunderstorms will be in a narrow belt from the Atlantic ocean towards the NW France, where a belt of 4 g/kg low-level moisture overlaps with lapse rates of around 7 K/km.

Third area will be NW Iberia, where isolated storms will form ahead of the approaching trough, bearing the risk of isolated severe wind gusts especially near the coastline. Threat seems to be too marginal to warrant a Lvl 1 at the moment.


----------



## qwerl (10 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

Agora a uma distância mais segura, previsões de precipitação até às 78horas, do evento de sexta/sábado.
´





O modelo europeu está muito semelhante, pelo que este evento, que penso que será parecido com os eventos de 3/4 de Janeiro e 9/10 de Janeiro, deverá causar alguns problemas dada a saturação dos solos que nos dois últimos eventos era menor, pelo que deverá, no mínimo, ser lançado um aviso laranja relativamente à precipitação.


----------



## gomas (10 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

sexta será o diluvio mas depois de esta semana com precipitaçao o proximo domingo
deve ser frio com neve a mistura certo?


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

Estava agora a consultar o meteograma para Domingo e nas horas de mais frio muito pouca precipitação para não dizer nenhuma, pelo menos para aqui, o que já é habitual vamos ver as próximas saidas


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

Para Lamego, pelo que vejo hoje nos meteogramas, para domingo, nas horas de mais frio, deverá ser neve misturada com chuva... deve ser rés vês....


----------



## camrov8 (10 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

a coisa esta a manter-se os meteogramas estão muito estáveis sem grandes mudanças geralmente quando sai frio e precipitação eles andam sempre as cambalhotas


----------



## Beric D (10 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Com tanto tira e mete e tira e mete dos últimos tempos, tenho que considerar que estão bastante estabilizados! Talvez dê para dar um salto à zona de Montalegre no domingo!


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

Beric D disse:


> Com tanto tira e mete e tira e mete dos últimos tempos, tenho que considerar que estão bastante estabilizados! Talvez dê para dar um salto à zona de Montalegre no domingo!


Montalegre?  se és do minho tens neve bastante mais perto!

Esta situação a não mudar pode haver neve para 3 dias (domingo até terça) e no evento seguir ( Quarta feira) quando a cota de neve voltar a descer era só pedir uma precipitaçãozinha para voltar a acumular e teríamos mais uns dias! seria exelente!


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

dopedagain disse:


> Montalegre?  se és do minho tens neve bastante mais perto!
> 
> Esta situação a não mudar pode haver neve para 3 dias (domingo até terça) e no evento seguir ( Quarta feira) quando a cota de neve voltar a descer era só pedir uma precipitaçãozinha para voltar a acumular e teríamos mais uns dias! seria exelente!




Nevar em Montalegre é banal.  É provavelmente a região habitada em Portugal onde mais vezes cai neve. 
Outra região também espetacular para neve ( e não tão falada quanto isso)  é o planalto de Castro Laboreiro, e é provavelmente a região no nosso país que mais beneficia de entradas de Norte.  E neva muitas vezes até bastante tarde, já vai a Primavera avançada. 

Para cotas mais baixas, tenho mais esperança na entrada fria do meio da semana.  O maior problema deverá ser a escassa precipitacao, mas parece ter mais potencial do que a entrada de domingo.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

james disse:


> Nevar em Montalegre é banal.  É provavelmente a região habitada em Portugal onde mais vezes cai neve.
> Outra região também espetacular para neve ( e não tão falada quanto isso)  é o planalto de Castro Laboreiro, e é provavelmente a região no nosso país que mais beneficia de entradas de Norte.  E neva muitas vezes até bastante tarde, já vai a Primavera avançada.
> 
> Para cotas mais baixas, tenho mais esperança na entrada fria do meio da semana.  O maior problema deverá ser a escassa precipitacao, mas parece ter mais potencial do que a entrada de domingo.



Eu não disse que não era banal nevar em montalegre  fiz referencia sim sendo ele do minho( pelo menos é o que diz na descrição de perfil) pode ver neve bastante mais perto do que ir a montalegre. por exemplo na zona de castro laboreiro e lamas de mouro ( que referiste) ou na dezena de cumes do lado minhoto que existem no PNPG acima dos 1000 até 1500 metros


----------



## Beric D (10 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Quando digo "zona de Montalegre" refiro-me à zona do Gerês que engloba Pitões, Tourém, etc e não propriamente a urbe! É a minha zona de eleição em Portugal. Vou lá todos os verões e invernos 

Ah, e sou do Minho mas no fim de semana estou na terra dos meus avós, no Barroso


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

Beric D disse:


> Quando digo "zona de Montalegre" refiro-me à zona do Gerês que engloba Pitões, Tourém, etc e não propriamente a urbe! É a minha zona de eleição em Portugal. Vou lá todos os verões e invernos
> 
> Ah, e sou do Minho mas no fim de semana estou na terra dos meus avós, no Barroso



Ah bom, ao Concelho de Montalegre  Pitões das Júnias fica lindo pintado de branco! aproveita


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

Em relação  a Montalegre, eu estava a referir - me  à vila de Montalegre mesmo.  Que é normalíssimo lá nevar, quase todos os anos dou lá um salto e é raro o ano que não neva.  Eu penso que é com elevado grau de certeza a vila / cidade onde cai mais vezes neve em Portugal. 

Em relação às serranias circundantes, isso já pertence ao top, até mesmo a nível ibérico. Aí a questão é qual as acumulações que vão ocorrer por cada ano, porque nevar muitas vezes está sempre garantido ( em qualquer ano) .


----------



## ruka (11 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

IPMA

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2016-02-11 14:19:00 e 2016-02-14 20:00:00
Assunto: Previsão Especial no Continente de 12 a 14 de fevereiro de 2016
O estado do tempo no Continente, nos dias 12 e 13 de fevereiro, será influenciado por um fluxo forte de oeste e uma massa de ar quente e húmido associado a ondulações frontais que se deslocam no Atlântico em direção às Ilhas Britânicas.

Nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, prevê-se precipitação persistente e por vezes forte. Nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro e Coimbra
prevê-se que os valores da precipitação acumulada possam atingir 200 mm em 48 horas.

No dia 14, devido ao estabelecimento de um fluxo forte de noroeste, com transporte de ar polar, haverá uma descida significativa de temperatura, queda de neve, intensificação do vento e aumento da agitação marítima.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
tp://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/

Data de edição: 2016-02-11 14:19:08

Instituto Portugues do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

*Proteção Civil alerta para cheias e inundações rápidas*

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil alertou esta quinta-feira para a possibilidade de inundações rápidas e cheias, especialmente nas regiões do Norte e Centro, devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas para os próximos dias.

Em comunicado, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) dá conta de um "agravamento das condições meteorológicas" para os próximos dias, em especial nas regiões a norte do rio Tejo e nas regiões do Minho e do Douro Litoral.


A ANPC chama a atenção para a "possibilidade de inundações rápidas em zonas historicamente vulneráveis, mais prováveis nas bacias dos rios Minho, Lima, Cávado, Ave, Vouga, Douro e Mondego, não sendo de excluir situações de cheias provocadas pelo aumento de caudal das principais linhas de água".

A Proteção Civil adianta também que as condições de saturação dos solos favorecerem a possibilidade de ocorrência de deslizamentos em zonas de declive mais acentuado.

O alerta da Proteção Civil surge após o contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que prevê precipitação persistente para sexta-feira e sábado, que por vezes será forte, e agitação marítima na costa ocidental com ondas entre quatro e cinco metros, que vão aumentar a partir da madrugada de domingo.

Para os próximos dias, está também previsto vento forte, chegando aos 70 quilómetros por hora no litoral e terras altas, e queda de neve acima de 1000 metros de altitude nas regiões do norte e centro, podendo ocorrer abaixo da cota de 800 metros no domingo.

Tendo em conta as condições meteorológicas, a ANPC alerta para o piso rodoviário escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água e gelo, além da possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, inundações e queda de ramos ou de árvores devido ao vento mais forte.

Como medidas preventivas, a Proteção Civil recomenda à população para adotar uma condução defensiva e reduzir a velocidade, desobstruir os sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, colocar correntes de neve nas viaturas e não atravessar zonas inundadas.

Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, não praticar atividade relacionada com o mar e ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira, zonas ribeirinhas e áreas com árvores são outras das recomendações da ANPC.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5024882&page=2


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 22:26)

não me parece que os acumulados vão chegar aos tais 200mm que se falava
deverá ficar mais pelos 120/150, talvez possa passar no Alto minho, o que não deixa de ser bastante claro


----------



## romeupaz (12 Fev 2016 às 03:00)

É impressão minha ou vai chover bastante na zona centro, mais do que estava previsto... Com os últimos dias de chuva a saturar os solos isto pode trazer problemas. Malta devo alertar os meus visitantes??? O IPMA não deu nenhum aviso!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2016 às 07:34)

romeupaz disse:


> É impressão minha ou vai chover bastante na zona centro, mais do que estava previsto... Com os últimos dias de chuva a saturar os solos isto pode trazer problemas. Malta devo alertar os meus visitantes??? *O IPMA não deu nenhum aviso!*



"Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-02-11 14:19:00* e *2016-02-14 20:00:00*
_Assunto:_ Previsão Especial no Continente de 12 a 14 de fevereiro de 2016
O estado do tempo no Continente, nos dias 12 e 13 de fevereiro, será influenciado por um fluxo forte de oeste e uma massa de ar quente e húmido associado a ondulações frontais que se deslocam no Atlântico em direção às Ilhas Britânicas. 

*Nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela*, *prevê-se precipitação persistente e por vezes forte*. Nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, *Aveiro e Coimbra* prevê-se que os valores da precipitação acumulada possam atingir 200 mm em 48 horas. 

No dia 14, devido ao estabelecimento de um fluxo forte de noroeste, com transporte de ar polar, haverá uma descida significativa de temperatura, queda de neve, intensificação do vento e aumento da agitação marítima. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/
Data de edição: 2016-02-11 14:19:08
"


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 09:12)

Domingo estará mesmo agressivo em termos de vento.


----------



## dahon (12 Fev 2016 às 10:00)

Juntando as previsões de neve e temos condições de blizzard em alguns locais.


----------



## alialatas (12 Fev 2016 às 10:22)

Se tudo correr como previsto, vamos ter a aparição da tão desejada neve em alguma cotas menos comuns. 
Estou com esperança....


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 10:35)

Vai ser interessante observar a evolução destas formações nublosas e as precipitações que irão gerar no Continente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 10:39)

O AEMET já prevê cotas de neve mais baixas:

Validez: domingo, 14 febrero 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Fenómenos significativos*
Nevadas en cotas bajas.




*Predicción*
Lluvias y chubascos que pueden ser localmente fuertes o persistentes y ocasionalmente acompañados de tormenta en Galicia, Cornisa Cantábrica y Pirineo occidental. Con menor intensidad afectarán también al resto de la mitad norte peninsular y ya con carácter más disperso a Baleares y a zonas de la mitad sur, preferentemente de montaña. También pueden darse algunas precipitaciones débiles en Ceuta y Melilla, y no se descartan que afecten incluso a puntos del litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo, aunque allí con baja probabilidad. Igualmente pueden producirse algunas lluvias ocasionales en la vertiente norte de las Canarias de mayor relieve.

Cota de nieve en la Península: en el eje cantabro-pirenaico 1000/1200 m inicialmente, *bajando a lo largo del día hasta 500/700*; en los Sistemas Central e Ibérico 1500/1700 m *bajando a 600/800 m*; en las cordilleras de la mitad sur, 2000/2200 m bajando a* 800/1000 m*.

Temperaturas en descenso generalizado, siendo más acusado en el norte peninsular. Las nocturnas podrían bajar notablemente, con heladas en amplias zonas del interior peninsular.

Vientos del Oeste girando al Noroeste en la Península y Baleares, pudiendo ser fuertes o con rachas muy fuertes en numerosas zonas. En Canarias vientos del noreste, con intervalos de fuerte.


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

Relativamente à neve é muita pena não haver um embolsamento/isolamento deste ar frio em altura no Domingo:





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


Poderia ser o evento invernal que todos os anos esperamos. Mas não vai ser. Paciência.
De qualquer forma há alguma instabilidade e pode ser que pelo menos acima dos 400 metros possa dar para pequenas surpresas. No interior norte e centro está mais simpático.


*GFS Tipo precipitação e cota, 18z Domingo:*





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica





*ECMWF Probabilidades, Domingo*

>00mm






>5mm






>10mm







(via AEMET Navarra)


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma há alguma instabilidade e pode ser que pelo menos acima dos 400 metros possa dar para pequenas surpresas. No interior norte e centro está mais simpático.



Vince, tens o Sameiro e o Bom Jesus com algumas hipóteses de uns flocos de neve 

Quanto ao pessoal do Sul, estamos à vossa espera na zona da Serra de S. Mamede


----------



## cardu (12 Fev 2016 às 11:56)

o modelo da NASA e JMA colocam iso -4 a 850 Hpa até um pouco abaixo do sistema montejunto estrela....
Pena o Gfs e Ecmwf não modelarem da mesma forma.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

dahon disse:


> Juntando as previsões de neve e temos condições de blizzard em alguns locais.



Em cidades/vilas como a Guarda ou Montalegre deve ser um evento espetacular, muita neve acompanhada de vento forte, verdadeiro _blizzard_.


----------



## boneli (12 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

O IPMA baixou a cota de neve para Domingo de 800 para 600 metros. 

A última saída melhorou no frio e precipitação.


----------



## dopedagain (12 Fev 2016 às 14:21)

Domingo Estarei no soajo( parque da peneda gerês) em cotas 1000/1200metros e terça volto já com céu pouco nublado (segundo as previsões) para subir aos 1500 provavelmente terça feira aqui no minho deve ser o dia ideal para subir a serra! vai ser uma semana em grande para os amantes da neve


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2016 às 14:22)

Com esta última saída do GFS pode ser que a cota da neve desça até os 500 metros, mas acumular penso que apenas acima de 650 metros!
Mas vamos aguardar as próximas saídas de hoje, dos dois principais modelos.
Com sorte ainda vejo neve a cair em Lamego, cidade que fica a 520 metros altitude, no interior norte...


----------



## gomas (12 Fev 2016 às 14:50)

boas
parece que domingo vai haver condiçoes para o tao desejado nevao
uma vez que o vento vai ser forte fortíssimo o que pode descer as cotas de neve para valores recordes
estou a contar com cotas de 400m lá para o final tarde de domingo pena vai ser a precipitaçao que ao longo da madrugada vai diminuir


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Será que pode nevar na Serra d'Ossa, distrito de Évora, e cujo topo chega aos 650m de altitude?

Seria bom ver nevar...vou atravessar uma parte desta serra no percurso Estremoz - Évora.


----------



## gomas (12 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

acabei de ver os resultados do gfs do meteo e vai ser um nevao pois a temperatura a 2m do solo
das 18horas até as 8horas variam entre os 0 e 2 graus e temperatura 850 hp varia entre os -4 a -2 
claro isto só para as regioes mais a norte 
vai ser um grande evento


----------



## Serrano (12 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Aproxima-se um evento bastante interessante, em que acredito ver nevar no Sarzedo, no entanto, continuo com muitas dúvidas na acumulação a partir dos 700/800msnm aqui na zona da Covilhã, não só pela escassa precipitação prevista nas momentos mais frios, mas também pela elevada humidade das superfícies por causa da chuva, aguardemos... acreditando que possa ser um belo nevão, eheheh!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

GFS 12z a intensificar o frio, e a tentar aumentar as esperanças ao pessoal faminto pelo elemento branco. Meteograma para Portalegre:






O problema destas previsões é que o provável é que a precipitação mostrada na mesma hora da cota mais baixa, aconteça antes de a cota baixar, o que é costume nestas situações, e o pessoal fica a ver navios.
É sem dúvida um evento interessantíssimo de seguir, e é quase certo que o Norte do país deverá ser bem brindado. Como os modelos são voláteis nestas situações, é para manter altas reservas quanto ao que se vê na previsão, mesmo assim.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 16:03)

Lá está a tal frente oclusa, bem centrada e com alguma probabilidade de precipitação 
Creio que este evento irá dar-nos gratas surpresas. E logo neste inverno de extremos


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Será que pode nevar na Serra d'Ossa, distrito de Évora, e cujo topo chega aos 650m de altitude?
> 
> Seria bom ver nevar...vou atravessar uma parte desta serra no percurso Estremoz - Évora.


 
o meteograma para Estremoz mete a cota a 600/700 metros, portanto se mativer secalhar até é possivel, mas deve ser tipo uns flocos sem acumular mesmo lá no topo, penso eu! (se mantiver assim a previsão)

EDIT: eu se fosse de Estremoz, e não tivesse tempo para ir a São Mamede (Portalegre), ia lá dar um saltinho à Ossa


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> GFS 12z a intensificar o frio, e a tentar aumentar as esperanças ao pessoal faminto pelo elemento branco. Meteograma para Portalegre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SpiderVV acredito que, caso haja alguma precipitação em forma de neve em Portalegre, pode ocorrer durante a madrugada ou então ao amanhecer de segunda-feira, apesar do GFS considerar que é mais provável durante as 18h/22h do domingo.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

Não tenho possibilidade de ir à Serra de São Mamede.

No domingo vou acordar numa aldeia com vista para a Serra d'Ossa, vou almoçar em Évora e venho para Almada depois de almoço. Poucas esperanças de ver neve.


----------



## alialatas (12 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Pergunto eu,  e em Vila Nova de Poiares, será possível ver neve este domingo?


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

alialatas disse:


> Pergunto eu,  e em Vila Nova de Poiares, será possível ver neve este domingo?


 
se for a altura que o meteograma tem (130 metros) é praticamente impossivel, o gfs mete o minimo cota 500 metros, tens a serra da lousã perto que deverá ter neve


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

O ipma prevê neve acima dos 600m, se houver precipitação nos horas de maior frio haverá neve na serra de São Mamede e em Marvão! 
Estou a fazer figas


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

Estava a ver que o IPMA não baixava a cota de neve agora sim para os 600 metros mais para o fim da tarde claro, tal como calculei, e segunda manha continua para aqui deve ser só sleet ou neve molhada

Previsão para domingo, 14.fevereiro.2016

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, em
especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
*Queda de neve acima de 1200 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota
para 600 metros*.
Vento forte (35 a 50 km/h) predominando de noroeste, com rajadas
até 85 km/h, em especial no litoral.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) de
noroeste com rajadas até 110 km/h.
Descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.

*Continente*
Previsão para 2ª feira, 15.fevereiro.2016

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado
nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao início da manhã.
Aguaceiros, diminuindo de intensidade e frequência a partir da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima de 600 metros, subindo gradualmente a cota
para 1000 metros.*
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas
até 80 km/h no litoral oeste, rodando para norte a partir da tarde,
e sendo forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h
nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 12 de fevereiro de 2016 às 13:24 UTC_


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2016 às 19:29)

Os modelos mantem-se mais ou menos inalterados por isso continuo a sonhar, não paga imposto ainda.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

a 2 dias acho que se pode fazer mais do que sonhar é quase certo


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2016 às 19:38)

Na saída do Modelo Europeu continua tudo igual, falta saber a saída 18 do GFS
Mas é quase certo que a cota da neve andará pelos 600 metros, no domingo ao fim do dia...


----------



## Candy (12 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

Distrito de Leiria sob aviso amarelo para a possibilidade de queda de neve, entre as 06h00 e as 18h00 do dia 14. É raro ver este aviso.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:58)

Candy disse:


> Distrito de Leiria sob aviso amarelo para a possibilidade de queda de neve, entre as 06h00 e as 18h00 do dia 14. É raro ver este aviso.



Por aquilo que pesquisei, deve estar mais relacionado com parte da serra da Lousã, que se estende para o distrito de Leiria na zona de Castanheira de Pera/Coentral.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

preparem as maquinas fotográficas e correntes de neve, quase aposto que a estrela vai ficar com o acesso ao topo bloqueado


----------



## cactus (12 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

o modelo CFS vai mais longe poe a iso -4  á latitude de beja .


----------



## carlitinhos (12 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

caro camrov8, infelizmente a Estrela sempre que caiem una flocos fica sempre bloqueada (estrada fechada), é certo que primenrio está a segurança do povão, mas ja deveriamos ter outras formas de que o pessoal fosse disfrutar mais tempo da pouca neve que temos, mas será por certo um dos locais onde irá acumular bem, aguardemos e disfrutemos.


----------



## alialatas (12 Fev 2016 às 20:17)

david 6 disse:


> se for a altura que o meteograma tem (130 metros) é praticamente impossivel, o gfs mete o minimo cota 500 metros, tens a serra da lousã perto que deverá ter neve


Pois,  tens razão é muito difícil, mas vou à Lousã fica perto e vai valer a pena.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

Será que vão voltar a cair uns flocos na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros depois de uma dúzia de anos sem lá nevar? Espero que sim!


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2016 às 20:36)

carlitinhos disse:


> caro camrov8, infelizmente a Estrela sempre que caiem una flocos fica sempre bloqueada (estrada fechada), é certo que primenrio está a segurança do povão, mas ja deveriamos ter outras formas de que o pessoal fosse disfrutar mais tempo da pouca neve que temos, mas será por certo um dos locais onde irá acumular bem, aguardemos e disfrutemos.


digo isto porque do que sei os limpa neves só iram para a estrada à hora h. ora como é que países como Suécia  e Noruega onde neva "mil vezes" mais que na torre e mantém as estradas desimpedidas, na minha ingenuidade será porque mal caem uns flocos já estão na estrada de prevenção


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Será que vão voltar a cair uns flocos na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros depois de uma dúzia de anos sem lá nevar? Espero que sim!



Nem passou uma dúzia de anos, as últimas vezes que nevou e acumulou foi em Fevereiro de 2013 e Janeiro de 2010, isto depois do tal nevão de 2006. 

Desta vez não me parece que caia alguma coisa de jeito, talvez água-neve/sleet como há um ano.


----------



## Candy (12 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aquilo que pesquisei, deve estar mais relacionado com parte da serra da Lousã, que se estende para o distrito de Leiria na zona de Castanheira de Pera/Coentral.


Provavelmente!... e com muita pena minha. Mas é um aviso que só se vê raramente.

A 29 de janeiro de 2006 nevou aqui no oeste. Bombarral, Torres Vedras, etc. Várias estradas foram cortadas... mas em Peniche só mesmo em sonhos.


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

As eólicas do alvao é seguro ir la ? Ou do marao ?


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

Até? Não me parece.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

Stinger disse:


> As eólicas do alvao é seguro ir la ? Ou do marao ?


O vento vai estar bastante forte, principalmente nas zonas mais altas do país, para não falar da chuva... Se fores, tem muito cuidado!


----------



## rozzo (12 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

Caros colegas, eu sei que não é fácil conter o entusiasmo por haver um evento decente finalmente, mas tentem controlar um pouco o ímpeto do off topic e a conversa tipo chat. Há o Seguimento Meteorológico Livre para isso.

Acreditem que não é só por teimosia da Moderação. Mais até que em tempos mortos, este tópico é crucial para encontrar informação, mapas, previsões úteis para todos. Não só para os habituais membros como também para muitos visitantes e membros novos que aparecem nestas ocasiões. E o que encontram? Páginas e páginas de texto e conversa sem real informação prática, sem cartas úteis,etc..E as que há estão completamente "afogadas" no meio do chat.

Pensem nisso ok e tentem apesar do entusiasmo guardar desejos, conversa de café, excitação, frustração, etc. no local correcto.

Obrigado!


----------



## TekClub (12 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 13 Feb 2016 06:00 to Sun 14 Feb 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 12 Feb 2016 21:10
Forecaster: TASZAREK

A level 1 was issued for N Portugal, Spain portion of France and Balearic Islands mainly for the severe wind gusts and in lesser extent for tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for N Portugal mainly for the excessive precipitation. 

A level 1 was issued for E Adriatic and E Ionian Sea mainly for the severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation. 

A level 1 was issued for E Aegean mainly for the severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation 

SYNOPSIS

Most of the N and CNTLR Europe is covered with a polar dry air mass where due to absent thermodynamic instability convection is unlikely. A wide jet stream stretches from N Atlantic through Iberian Peninsula, CNTRL Mediterranean and Turkey. Within this flow, a few shortwaves are forecast to produce high shear/low cape conditions where severe convective storms will be possible. In the end of the forecast period, a long wave over Iberian Peninsula will amplify and bring and advection of the cold air mass. 

DISCUSSION

...Iberian Peninsula, Balearic Island...

A shortwave is forecast to enter W part of the Iberian Peninsula in the afternoon hours and propagate eastwardly to reach Sardinia and Corsica in the end of the forecast period. Although a thermodynamic instability over the land surface will be small and produce mostly low-topped convection, a NWesterly advection of PV units and a significant airflow in mid and low troposphere may organize thunderstorms into low-topped mini supercells capable of producing severe wind gusts. It is worth to mention that vertical profile of the wind field (0-1km SRH locally up to 400-500 m2/s2) and moist boundary layer (mixing ratio up to 8-9 g/kg) will be conducive for the tornado occurrence. Therefore an isolated tornadic event cannot be ruled out, especially in the NW part of the Iberian Peninsula where the conditions are the most promising. A superimposing stratiform precipitation with the convective precipitation in the N Portugal pose a risk for excessive precipitation and thus local flash flooding. Lightning activity of the cells over the land areas should not be high. In the evening and nighttime hours, hunderstorms should receive more thermodynamic instability over marine areas and the lightning activity should increase. A cold front is forecast to pass Iberian Peninsula in the nighttime hours and a marginal lightning activity is possible in the cold sector. 

...E Adriatic, E Ionian Sea... 

Another shortwave with similar thermodynamic and kinematic conditions is also expected to pass through Balkan Peninsula. However, a higher CAPE along the coastal areas and a support of the orographic lift will result in a more stationary and persistent thunderstorms along the coastal zone. These may result in a higher sums of precipitation and thus a local flash flooding. NWP models indicate the highest threat along W Greece and Albania. It is not ruled out that some convective cells will still remain active after passing the mountain ranges and may produce an isolated severe wind gusts inland. 

...E Aegean Sea...

The highest thermodynamic instability and the best overlap with vertical wind shear is predicted in the E Aegean Sea. A boundary layer's moisture content up to 9-10 g/kg and a locally increased lapse rates (~ 7 C/km) will produce in the morning hours a CAPE up to 500-600 J/kg. In contrast to previous areas, a cloud tops should reach mid and high levels, and benefit from DLS that will exceed 30 m/s. Around 03-09 UTC PVU advection will most likely provide a signal for CI. Thunderstorms that will develop in this environment may be evolving into supercells capable of producing severe wind gusts. PW values around 25mm, orographic lift and almost stationary thunderstorms superimposing with stratiform precipitation create also a threat for the excessive precipitation and thus local flash flooding. Thunderstorms should vanish in the late afternoon hours.


----------



## ruka (12 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

modelo AROME 12z bastante agressivo na rajada máxima prevista para Domingo


----------



## Tiago Silveira (12 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

Muito boa noite, 
Acompanho há algum tempo o Fórum como leitor e hoje decidi começar a intervir. Desde já parabéns a todos pela qualidade das discussões aqui presentes. 

Com previsões de vento os 70/80Km/h para Lisboa/Almada será expectável a implementação de restrições à circulação rodoviária e ferroviária na Ponte 25 de Abril. Alguém sabe quais os limites de vento? 

Tiago


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

A interdição é para motociclos e acho que baixam a velocidade média mais não sei


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

Para os amantes da neve, o meteograma ECMWF  prevê  no Domingo cerca de 23 mm sob forma de neve para o pico da Nevosa,Gerês,
Fica o link:
http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Vila_Real/Serra_do_Gerês_-_Pico_da_Nevosa/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## Tufao André (13 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aquilo que pesquisei, deve estar mais relacionado com parte da serra da Lousã, que se estende para o distrito de Leiria na zona de Castanheira de Pera/Coentral.


E estás a esquecer-te da Serra de Aire (altitude máxima 679 m) e a dos Candeeiros (610 m) que também fazem parte do distrito de Leiria!
Sendo assim, e com a cota de neve prevista, também é possível que caiam uns flocos no topo destas serras...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (13 Fev 2016 às 02:47)

Stinger disse:


> As eólicas do alvao é seguro ir la ? Ou do marao ?


Não creio. Estive no último sábado à noite no alto de Cravelas e o vento era forte.. Até dentro do carro se notava imenso... 
Fui para fotografar... E nem me atrevi. 

Para domingo parece me ser pior.. Portanto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2016 às 02:56)

Parece que o vento acalmou, mas rajadas de 85 km/h não é bem vento moderado como o IPMA prevê...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 08:21)

A situação de domingo é tão no limite que até me dói.... Cota 500 prevista pelo GFS para aqui entre as 9 e as 18h com bastante precipitação... Vou morrer na praia eheh, querem apostar? Vou ter de ir à lameirinha (Fafe) que com os seus 800m deve ter neve penso eu.
Quanto à chuva, daqui a umas horas o gfs intensifica a precipitação, vai dar problemas e mais para o fim do dia com o pós frontal que parece generoso podemos ter localmente muita chuva em pouco tempo, esperemos que não ocorra nada de grave


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2016 às 08:42)

Tufao André disse:


> E estás a esquecer-te da Serra de Aire (altitude máxima 679 m) e a dos Candeeiros (610 m) que também fazem parte do distrito de Leiria!
> Sendo assim, e com a cota de neve prevista, também é possível que caiam uns flocos no topo destas serras...



Os avisos são para situações de risco, neste caso para *intensa acumulação de neve *(no caso do amarelo mais de 5cm para >1000m e/ou mais de 1cm para <1000m) e não queda de uns flocos. Tal como o _jonas_87_ disse refere-se de certeza apenas à Serra da Lousã (1200m). Senão também os distritos de Lisboa e nomeadamente Portalegre teriam um alerta (há possibilidade de uns flocos no topo da serra de Montejunto e na Serra de S.Mamede nevará quase de certeza).

Os critérios dos avisos do IPMA estão disponibilizados aqui:  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 09:23)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Os avisos são para situações de risco, neste caso para *intensa acumulação de neve *(no caso do amarelo mais de 5cm para >1000m e/ou mais de 1cm para <1000m) e não queda de uns flocos. Tal como o _jonas_87_ disse refere-se de certeza apenas à Serra da Lousã (1200m). Senão também os distritos de Lisboa e nomeadamente Portalegre teriam um alerta (há possibilidade de uns flocos no topo da serra de Montejunto e na Serra de S.Mamede nevará quase de certeza).
> 
> Os critérios dos avisos do IPMA estão disponibilizados aqui:  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Exacto, no meu post, não me tinha esquecido do parque natural  das serras de Aire e Candeeiros, simplesmente foquei-me no aviso, basicamente neve a sério será então na zona limítrofe NE do distrito de Leiria.


----------



## alialatas (13 Fev 2016 às 09:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto, no meu post, não me tinha esquecido do parque natural  das serras de Aire e Candeeiros, simplesmente foquei-me no aviso, basicamente neve a sério será então na zona limítrofe NE do distrito de Leiria.


Amanhã vou estar na serra da Lousã, vamos ver o que vai dar,  depois confirmo o que todos esperamos,  a neve é claro.... 
Espero que não fique apenas pelo Trevim,  talvez chegue à aldeia do Candal.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 11:43)

alialatas disse:


> Amanhã vou estar na serra da Lousã, vamos ver o que vai dar,  depois confirmo o que todos esperamos,  a neve é claro....
> Espero que não fique apenas pelo Trevim,  talvez chegue à aldeia do Candal.



No Alto de Trevim a neve é garantida, fica a mais de 1200m, o problema vai ser o vento forte que pode se tornar no mínimo desconfortável ou até perigoso. Isto tudo para alertar que a neve é um evento fantástico, mas já vi a aí malta, uns posts acima, a querer ir para o topo do Alvão.
Malta, com previsão de rajadas de até 110km/h ir para o topo das Serras neste tipo de situação pode não ser a melhor ideia, não se ponham em situações de risco apenas para ver neve. Não sejam mais uns como os que ficaram perdidos no Gerês no fim de semana passado.


----------



## james (13 Fev 2016 às 11:48)

Apesar de estar um pouco céptico em relação à cota de neve prevista para amanhã à noite, devido ao tipo de entrada, poderá ser um evento interessante.  A cota que o GFS à muitas saídas prevê aqui no Minho de 300/400 metros ( e que já alguém por aqui disse que poderia ser possível) ,  poderia eventualmente levar alguns flocos de neve a todos os 24 concelhos do Minho, já que todos têm algum território do concelho, pelo menos,  a essas altitudes.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que o vento acalmou, mas rajadas de 85 km/h não é bem vento moderado como o IPMA prevê...



Para faixa litoral ocidental e localidades próximas( cota 100-200m)  não acalmou certamente, perspectiva-se grande vendaval.
O IPMA apenas aumentou 5 km/h no aviso ( 85 km/h passou para 90 km/h).
O AROME mete uma área do litoral sintrense/mafrense com rajada de 100 km/h, ou seja, faço ideia o vento terrivel na Peninha( 486 mts).

Entretanto o IPMA elevou o valor da rajada para 100 km/h! Aviso laranja!
Agora sim, coincide  com a maioria dos modelos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

*IPMA:
*
"Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no fim do dia na região Norte." - Para Sábado 

"Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada." - Para Domingo 


*Previsão do ESTOFEX:*





A level 1 was issued for N Portugal, Spain portion of France and Balearic Islands mainly for the severe wind gusts and in lesser extent for tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for N Portugal mainly for the excessive precipitation.

SYNOPSIS

Most of the N and CNTLR Europe is covered with a polar dry air mass where due to absent thermodynamic instability convection is unlikely. A wide jet stream stretches from N Atlantic through Iberian Peninsula, CNTRL Mediterranean and Turkey. Within this flow, a few shortwaves are forecast to produce high shear/low cape conditions where severe convective storms will be possible. In the end of the forecast period, a long wave over Iberian Peninsula will amplify and bring and advection of the cold air mass.

DISCUSSION

A shortwave is forecast to enter W part of the Iberian Peninsula in the afternoon hours and propagate eastwardly to reach Sardinia and Corsica in the end of the forecast period. Although a thermodynamic instability over the land surface will be small and produce mostly low-topped convection, a NWesterly advection of PV units and a significant airflow in mid and low troposphere may organize thunderstorms into low-topped mini supercells capable of producing severe wind gusts. It is worth to mention that vertical profile of the wind field (0-1km SRH locally up to 400-500 m2/s2) and moist boundary layer (mixing ratio up to 8-9 g/kg) will be conducive for the tornado occurrence. Therefore an isolated tornadic event cannot be ruled out, especially in the NW part of the Iberian Peninsula where the conditions are the most promising. A superimposing stratiform precipitation with the convective precipitation in the N Portugal pose a risk for excessive precipitation and thus local flash flooding. Lightning activity of the cells over the land areas should not be high. In the evening and nighttime hours, hunderstorms should receive more thermodynamic instability over marine areas and the lightning activity should increase. A cold front is forecast to pass Iberian Peninsula in the nighttime hours and a marginal lightning activity is possible in the cold sector.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Semana de sonho para os amantes da neve no alto minho. Claramente o dia perfeito será terça feira para ir ah neve . vamos ter neve de domingo da meia noite pelo menos até sexta feira., amanha estou a contar com 30 ctms de acumulação nos píncaros da peneda gerês e ventos fortes... não deverei arriscar uma subida aos 1500metros fica para terça


----------



## FJC (13 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Os avisos são para situações de risco, neste caso para *intensa acumulação de neve *(no caso do amarelo mais de 5cm para >1000m e/ou mais de 1cm para <1000m) e não queda de uns flocos. Tal como o _jonas_87_ disse refere-se de certeza apenas à Serra da Lousã (1200m). Senão também os distritos de Lisboa e nomeadamente Portalegre teriam um alerta (há possibilidade de uns flocos no topo da serra de Montejunto e na Serra de S.Mamede nevará quase de certeza).
> 
> Os critérios dos avisos do IPMA estão disponibilizados aqui:  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Bom dia!
Muitas pessoas se esquecem, que no distrito de Leiria, o concelho de Castanheira de Pera, tem várias elevações de com 600 metros de altitude ou superiores, com pequenas povoações, ou com estradas, por exemplo a N347 ou N236 (basta consultar o Google maps e ver o terreno), que muitas vezes ficam intransitáveis. Além disso, é uma zona protegida pela serra, pode acumular mais frio.


4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Os avisos são para situações de risco, neste caso para *intensa acumulação de neve *(no caso do amarelo mais de 5cm para >1000m e/ou mais de 1cm para <1000m) e não queda de uns flocos. Tal como o _jonas_87_ disse refere-se de certeza apenas à Serra da Lousã (1200m). Senão também os distritos de Lisboa e nomeadamente Portalegre teriam um alerta (há possibilidade de uns flocos no topo da serra de Montejunto e na Serra de S.Mamede nevará quase de certeza).
> 
> Os critérios dos avisos do IPMA estão disponibilizados aqui:  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml




Boa tarde!! 
Muitas pessoas se esquecem, que no distrito de Leiria, o concelho de Castanheira de Pera, tem várias elevações de com 600 metros de altitude ou superiores, com pequenas povoações, ou com estradas, por exemplo a N347 ou N236 (basta consultar o Google maps e ver o terreno), que muitas vezes ficam intransitáveis. Além disso, é uma zona protegida pela serra, pode acumular mais frio.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2016 às 15:01)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> Muitas pessoas se esquecem, que no distrito de Leiria, o concelho de Castanheira de Pera, tem várias elevações de com 600 metros de altitude ou superiores, com pequenas povoações, ou com estradas, por exemplo a N347 ou N236 (basta consultar o Google maps e ver o terreno), que muitas vezes ficam intransitáveis. Além disso, é uma zona protegida pela serra, pode acumular mais frio.



 Exato, mas essas elevações inserem-se na Serra da Lousã (fim do off-topic)


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

Com a extensão do anticiclone para norte nas próximas 24 horas, o continente terá algum descanso. O rio atmosférico/pluma tropical será empurrada para o Atlântico (mais a) Norte:







Nos tefigramas de hoje a água precipitável estava moderada a elevada. 28.5mms na Lajes, Terceira e 32.8mms em Lisboa


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

james disse:


> Apesar de estar um pouco céptico em relação à cota de neve prevista para amanhã à noite, devido ao tipo de entrada, poderá ser um evento interessante.  A cota que o GFS à muitas saídas prevê aqui no Minho de 300/400 metros ( e que já alguém por aqui disse que poderia ser possível) ,  poderia eventualmente levar alguns flocos de neve a todos os 24 concelhos do Minho, já que todos têm algum território do concelho, pelo menos,  a essas altitudes.



Os melhores sitios no minho amanha deverão ser provavelmente todo aquele estradão em terra batida  que vai zona de corno de bico até a vacariça t(já em ponte de lima) com variação de cotas dos 883 até os 650, pela serra de arga tb devera cair algo (altitude 825) zona do cotão ( 842) todo o planalto de castro laboreiro (cotas de 900 a 1350) alto da pedrada Serra do soajo ( cota 1460)  Serra amarela (1360) Serra da peneda no Outeiro alvo (1380) Guidão (1250) nestes ultimos acima dos 1000 metros a acumulação já deverá ser bastante generosa. há muito por onde escolher e creio que não disse nem metade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 16:56)

Agora já com alguma certeza penso que amanhão, pelo menos no Minho é bastante provável que neve abaixo dos 600 metros, mas só deverá acumular algo significativo acima dos 800 provavelmente. Interessante a precipitação que é muito generosa nas horas de maior frio.


----------



## cova beira (13 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

hirlam está a modelar uma bolsa a 500 hpa com isos a rondar os -34 -36 que atravessa portugal amanha, a confirmar-se a cota estaria por baixo dos 600 metros, mas para já mais nenhum modelo acompanha esta previsão


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Fev 2016 às 17:23)

Bem... por aquilo que vou vendo nos diferentes modelos, e nas diversas runs, vai nevar nos locais habituais do norte/centro a partir dos 800m.
Creio que os 600m é ser muito optimista.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 17:30)

VILA REAL disse:


> Bem... por aquilo que vou vendo nos diferentes modelos, e nas diversas runs, vai nevar nos locais habituais do norte/centro a partir dos 800m.
> Creio que os 600m é ser muito optimista.


A mim não me parece, todos os modelos indicam -3º a 850hpa e -33\34º a 500 hPa parece-me suficiente por experiencia passado para nevar a altitudes de 600 metros, quem sabe menos.


----------



## cardu (13 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

amanhã vou fazer N 347 Penela - Semide - Castanheira de Pêra que tem uma cota máxima de 800 metros, portanto estou a contar com muita neve e talvez até não deva conseguir fazer esse troço e ter que dar a volta via IC8....
Amanhã vai nevar com acumulação de 2 ou 3
cm ou mais na Serra da Lousã à vontade a partir dos 550 metros.
Para mim o modelo mais fiável é o HIRLAN que coloca uma bela bolsa de ar frio no norte e centro com bastante precipitação, algo raro nestes últimos anos


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 18:03)

cardu disse:


> amanhã vou fazer N 347 Penela - Semide - Castanheira de Pêra que tem uma cota máxima de 800 metros, portanto estou a contar com muita neve e talvez até não deva conseguir fazer esse troço e ter que dar a volta via IC8....
> Amanhã vai nevar com acumulação de 5 cm ou mais na Serra da Lousã à vontade a partir dos 550 metros.
> Para mim o modelo mais fiável é o HIRLAN que coloca uma bela bolsa de ar frio no norte e centro com bastante precipitação, algo raro nestes últimos anos



Com este tipo de entradas, sem frio instalado, os modelos erram por excesso muitas vezes, duvido muito que tenhas acumulações de 5cm a partir dos 550m como sugeres. Cuidado com as expectativas demasiado elevadas para não apanhar grandes desilusões!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

Perto de Braga, qual o local com mais probabilidade de nevar relativamente bem?


----------



## dlourenco (13 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Pedra Bela, na vila do geres. 750m de cota sensivelmente...


----------



## frusko (13 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

cabreira 1262 metros


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Perto de Braga, qual o local com mais probabilidade de nevar relativamente bem?



Qualquer local acima dos 900/1000m, talvez até a uma cota um pouco mais baixa, deverá ter bastante neve, principalmente durante a tarde de amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

Previsão do tipo de precipitação e  cota de neve para amanhã às 15 e 18 horas segundo o GFS:











E agora vejam as cotas para terça feira dia  16/02,  cotas de  0 metros ,  200 metros, e onde anda a precipitação? Pois...


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Perto de Braga, qual o local com mais probabilidade de nevar relativamente bem?


Cabreira, serra amarela. Soajo


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

Boa tarde! Alguem me sabe responder quando é que vai haver maior possibilidade de formação de geada aqui na zona de Fatima-Batalha? É que tenho de tomar providencias para proteger as minhas culturas agricolas... Obrigado!


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Alguem me sabe responder quando é que vai haver maior possibilidade de formação de geada aqui na zona de Fatima-Batalha? É que tenho de tomar providencias para proteger as minhas culturas agricolas... Obrigado!


Não há previsão de geada para os próximos dias.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Alguem me sabe responder quando é que vai haver maior possibilidade de formação de geada aqui na zona de Fatima-Batalha? É que tenho de tomar providencias para proteger as minhas culturas agricolas... Obrigado!




IPMA:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 15.fevereiro.2016

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade para
o final do dia.
Aguaceiros, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e de frequência
e sendo até ao meio da tarde.
Queda de neve até ao meio da tarde, sendo acima de 600 metros e
subindo gradualmente a cota para os 1000 metros.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) do quadrante norte, com
rajadas até 90 km/h no litoral oeste, e sendo forte a muito forte
(45 a 60 km/h) com rajadas até 110 km/h nas terras altas.
*Formação de gelo ou geada, em alguns locais do interior.*
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial na região Sul.

_Atualizado a 13 de fevereiro de 2016 às 15:0 UTC_


Previsão para 3ª feira, 16.fevereiro.2016

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte
(35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas até ao final da manhã.
*Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.*
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões
Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 13 de fevereiro de 2016 às 15:0 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Alguem me sabe responder quando é que vai haver maior possibilidade de formação de geada aqui na zona de Fatima-Batalha? É que tenho de tomar providencias para proteger as minhas culturas agricolas... Obrigado!



Madrugada de terça pode ocorrer, convém saber o local exacto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Madrugada de terça pode ocorrer, convém saber o local exacto.


Ok, muito obrigado a todos. Penso que a haver será leve...


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

A cota da neve para amanhã quase de certeza será de 600 metros, o GFS já 2 dias que tem modelado essa cota.... acumular só mesmo acima 700/800 metros altitude,
O nosso próprio IPMA também dá cota de 600 para amanhã.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

joselamego disse:


> A cota da neve para amanhã quase de certeza será de 600 metros, o GFS já 2 dias que tem modelado essa cota.... acumular só mesmo acima 700/800 metros altitude,
> O nosso próprio IPMA também dá cota de 600 para amanhã.


Sim, mas no Minho penso que poderá haver neve pontualmente aos 500 metros ou talvez um pouco menos. Vou ter os olhos no céu de certeza 
´Faltava um pouco de frio a 850 hPa se tivéssemos iso -4 a história seria outra. Mas uma coisa é certa acima dos 800\900m vai ser memorável pois a precipitação é significativa. O Meteogalicia prevê cota 400 e já tem acertado no passado, vamos ver


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 21:05)

Eu em Lamego o máximo que terei é água/neve, sleet... mas haverá neve na serra das meadas, fica ao lado da cidade...
Mas é pena que facto, se fosse  a iso -4 teriamos neve a cotas de 400/500 metros...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Pois, de facto. Era bom que houvesse um erro dos modelos por defeito, mas não me parece. Normalmente erram por excesso infelizmente.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

A massa de ar frio instável a caminho, a noroeste da Península:






http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

Snifa disse:


> A massa de ar frio instável a caminho, a noroeste da Península:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venha elá, já estou a testar a roupa para amanha


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 21:47)

Já me dou contente se vir um bocadinho de sleet, água-neve, o que seja... e até acredito na possibilidade.
O factor que muitas das vezes não me deixa ter mínimas tão boas como outras zonas da cidade, (estar no topo duma colina, afastado de rios e ribeiros), também faz com que seja mais favorecido nestas situações.
2 minutos de neve como o ano passado(ou terá sido já há dois? nem sei...) e tenho o Inverno ganho. 

P.S. Devia ter escrito isto no conversa livre.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Também ficarei contente que em Lamego vir a cair neve pura, nem que seja alguns minutos
Se a cota fosse de 500 caíria certamente neve.. mas como é de 600
O mais certo é ser água/neve


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

O GFS 18Z mantem tudo igual, agora também não haverá alterações significativas e há que destacar uma coisa: Tanto o GFS como ECM modelaram este evento corretamente a mais de 120h!!! É raro! (Amanhã veremos se acertaram)


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Situação interessante neste momento, com uma dinâmica baroclinica bastante impressionante e condições termodinâmicas marginais.

A gradual aproximação de áreas de convergência nos níveis baixos associadas a linhas de frontogenese, assim como o gradual cavamento de um centro depressionário a NW da Galiza e a aproximação de um poderoso máximo de vorticidade com ar muito frio nos níveis altos, deverão criar condições para a formação de algumas estruturas convectivas lineares, as quais beneficiarão de até algumas centenas de joules de SBCAPE e de perfis de shear bastante impressionantes.

Segundo o rad/sat ocorre já a organização de algumas cloud streets, no seio das quais parecem surgir alguns TCu, com assinaturas relevantes na refletividade.

A tendência é para que se formem algumas células organizadas capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas severas durante as próximas 8h, após a passagem da frente fria a convecção amanhã será em regime de cold core, com alguma organização em torno de uma linha de convergência que entrará entre a Galiza e o litoral norte e centro.

Análise para as 22h-00h


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

A fazer fé na run das 18z do gfs, Vila Real vai mais uma vez «morrer na praia».
A queda de neve na cidade ficará para uma próxima oportunidade.


----------



## cardu (13 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

uma questão, porquê é que o IPMA não estende o aviso de precipitação excessiva para o dia de domingo?
O alerta em relação a chuva termina daqui a pouco mais de uma hora.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 23:30)

cardu disse:


> uma questão, porquê é que o IPMA não estende o aviso de precipitação excessiva para o dia de domingo?
> O alerta em relação a chuva termina daqui a pouco mais de uma hora.



amanhã ainda vai chover mas nada que se compare com hoje nem que justifique o aviso amarelo


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2016 às 01:29)

venha o frio que esse de certeza vai entrar com força
eu aposto um grande nevao para as serras


----------



## HélderCosta (14 Fev 2016 às 01:37)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-a-cotas-baixas-29-janeiro-2006.114/page-3#post-104045

Eu depois de rever este post, já espero de tudo, as tantas acontece como em 2006 sem contarmos aparece o inesperado! 

Também tínhamos julgado que o inverno tinha acabado e levamos alto chapadão este fim de semana, julgávamos que o frio não aparecia e vem ele em força! Há que acreditar na mãe natureza!


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 01:41)

gomas disse:


> venha o frio que esse de certeza vai entrar com força
> eu aposto um grande nevao para as serras




Para a serra meadas vai cair também neve, vai ficar branquinha, ao lado da cidade Lamego,
o máximo que deverá haver na cidade é água/neve


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 08:10)

Na run das 00z o gfs diminuiu um pouco a cota de neve , alias no mapa de neve mete um pontinho de agua ou neve em cima de felgueiras


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2016 às 08:13)

jonas disse:


> Na run das 00z o gfs diminuiu um pouco a cota de neve , alias no mapa de neve mete um pontinho de agua ou neve em cima de felgueiras


Aguardando.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (14 Fev 2016 às 10:25)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Exato, mas essas elevações inserem-se na Serra da Lousã (fim do off-topic)



Só para informação, o ponto mais alto da serra da Lousã, o Trevim, que possui cerca de 1200 mts de altitude se encontra no concelho de Castanheira de Pêra.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2016 às 10:30)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Só para informação, o ponto mais alto da serra da Lousã, o Trevim, que possui cerca de 1200 mts de altitude se encontra no concelho de Castanheira de Pêra.



Mas eu já tinha referido isso num post anterior, não sei para quê de novo o off-topic...



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> (...) Tal como o _jonas_87_ disse refere-se de certeza apenas à Serra da Lousã (1200m) (....) l


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (14 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

Desculpa então,não tinha reparado. Abraço


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2016 às 14:38)

---

O GFS melhorou a cota de neve:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

Amanhã com a ISO 0ºC a comer o país, temos temperaturas típicamente invernosas que se prolongam até terça.

O vento continuará moderado a forte amanhã, principalmente no litoral, sendo que o vento roda de NO para Norte.

A chuva deve ser sob a força de aguaceiros tanto podem ser fracos ou moderados, mas que prevalecem durante a manhã. Já durante a tarde podemos ter um belo dia de céu limpo e aproveitar o sol de Inverno!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 01:33)

Quarta-feira deve ser o dia mais frio em geral no território:






Na quinta-feira o congelador fica-se mais pelo norte do país:






O que apenas 6 horas fazem 











Penhas Douradas, o congelador de Portugal:






Acredito que a Torre chegue a ultrapassar os dois dígitos negativos...


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

Dificilmente haverá neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas (à exceção do Pico). As temperaturas previstas:
















Há alguma humidade que pode trazer alguma surpresa. Mas em 2011, por exemplo, o ar frio foi mais para sul:






Ainda assim, e para quem for mais aventureiro, subir aos pontos mais altos deverá providenciar uma experiência gélida tendo em conta o ambiente um pouco ventoso:






Certo certo, é que vai ficar fresco (Temp. a 2m; WRF):


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

O AEMET colocou alerta para queda de neve de quarta para quinta na meseta, costuma ser um bom pronuncio para Bragança


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

Podia ser o nevão do ano, não fossem as cotas baixas chegarem tarde demais...











Um local de trás-os-montes com cota 0!


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

Que azar!


----------



## cova beira (15 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

situação muito dificil de prever para quarta mas o europeu coloca muito mais frio que o gfs. Existirá muita acumulação de frio mas o vento soprara de sudoeste caso vire para sul sueste poderá fazer com que a cota baixe muito. Bragança parece-me que terá boas possibilidades de ter neve .


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Uma saída das 18 do gfs muito positiva, a conjugação da precipitação com o frio parece-me mais favorável, a concretizar-se veriamos neve novamente em Bragança e nãosó!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Muito interessante


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2016 às 23:15)




----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

Boa cota de neve prevista pelo IPMA para amanhã, como está previsto céu pouco nublado ou limpo com formação de  gelo/geada e só depois entra a nebulosidade, embora o vento rode para SW, vamos ver se não haverá bastante frio instalado ( nomeadamente mais no interior ) para ajudar à descida das cotas, seja como for será mais um evento para aumentar a cobertura de neve em algumas  das nossas serras, vamos ver como corre 

Previsão para 4ª feira, 17.fevereiro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir da manhã, e na região Sul a
partir do meio da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro a partir
do final da manhã, aumentando de intensidade e frequência a norte
do cabo Mondego, estendendo-se às restantes regiões e passando
gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, descendo a cota
para 700/900 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se a partir da tarde,
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando gradualmente para
noroeste e tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral
oeste e nas terras altas, com rajadas até 70 km/h.
*Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de gelo ou geada,
em especial nas regiões do interior.*

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ou encoberto a partir
do final da manhã, e com abertas para o final do dia.
Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde, passando a regime de
aguaceiros, em geral fracos, no final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se a partir da tarde,
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, e rodando para noroeste
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no final
do dia.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas a partir do meio da
tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do final da manhã, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência durante a tarde, passando a regime de
aguaceiros a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se a partir do final da
manhã, moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, e rodando para noroeste
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h a partir do
meio da tarde.
*Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de gelo ou geada,
em alguns locais.*

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando
para 3 a 4 metros no final do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 16 de fevereiro de 2016 às 6:30 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 09:56)

Accuweather em grande


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

Bom dia..eu vou de visita ao continente e, como vai estar muito frio e adoro neve, pergunto se durante o dia (4a ou 5a feira) terei oportunidade de ver neve em Guarda... Ou Bragança... Ou algum lugar a que seja fácil aceder por comboio a partir de Coimbra... Ou em ultimo caso autocarro... Espero a vossa compreensao  a neve aqui nos açores é rara e tenho saudades já  cumprimentos e obrigado!


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom dia..eu vou de visita ao continente e, como vai estar muito frio e adoro neve, pergunto se durante o dia (4a ou 5a feira) terei oportunidade de ver neve em Guarda... Ou Bragança... Ou algum lugar a que seja fácil aceder por comboio a partir de Coimbra... Ou em ultimo caso autocarro... Espero a vossa compreensao  a neve aqui nos açores é rara e tenho saudades já  cumprimentos e obrigado!



Olá amigo,
Li a sua questão, não podendo no entanto ajudar com fiabilidade visto o meu local de acompanhamento não ser local onde costuma nevar, a não ser em eventos raros, estou certo que sim que irá conseguir ver neve em alguns locais do interior norte e centro nos dias que estará pelo continente.
Sugiro que coloque a sua questão no tópico do seguimento Interior Norte e Centro, estando seguro que alguém terá o prazer e amabilidade de lhe responder podendo ser útil.
Já agora boa viagem e desfrute .


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

Na madrugada de quinta depois da passagem da frente no extremo Norte a cota de neve irá descer aos 200-400 metros, ou até menos. Mas infelizmente não deve haver precipitação, NO ENTANTO, não é de excluir a ocorrência de um ou outro aguaceiro pontual que provocaria surpresas, esperemos que nas próximas saídas os modelos coloquem só um pouquito de precipitação. É frustrante vê-la tao perto e nós aqui sem nada...
PS:O IPMA coloca previsão de aguaceiros fracos no entanto coloca cota 600 vamos ver.


----------



## james (16 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom dia..eu vou de visita ao continente e, como vai estar muito frio e adoro neve, pergunto se durante o dia (4a ou 5a feira) terei oportunidade de ver neve em Guarda... Ou Bragança... Ou algum lugar a que seja fácil aceder por comboio a partir de Coimbra... Ou em ultimo caso autocarro... Espero a vossa compreensao  a neve aqui nos açores é rara e tenho saudades já  cumprimentos e obrigado!




De comboio há uma excelente opção.  A Linha da Beira Alta, que tem comboios regulares a partir de Coimbra e vai para altitudes elevadas entre 600/1000 metros, passando por exemplo pela Guarda. 
Cump.


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2016 às 15:39)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 18.fevereiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros mais intensos nas vertentes norte e zonas montanhosas
e que serão de neve acima dos 1400 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e queda de granizo.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de norte, com rajadas
até 80 km/h, soprando forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h) com
rajadas até 100 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

Isto para os madeirenses (IPMA). Quanto aos seus vizinhos insulares, a saída das 12 está a sair agora mas na saída das 6:






Agora morre-se na praia com uma cota de 1200 metros. Boas acumulações no Pico certamente. Em S. Miguel há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de água-neve.

---

Tudo igual nas saída das 12:


----------



## gomas (16 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

continuaçao de tempo frio
a situaçao de amanha a noite pode cair neve mais uma vez a falta de precipitaçao pode estragar tudo 
uma vez que a entrada fria ser polar e o frio acumulado podia trazer neve a cotas baixas isto para o norte e centro


----------



## james (16 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Na minha opinião,  o período em que vai existir mais frio instalado é na quinta - feira no início da manhã ( e onde normalmente é quando começa a nevar quando cai a cotas baixas) .  Mas o problema é o mesmo de sempre, pouca precipitacao.  E , claro , se fosse uma entrada continental, havia mais hipóteses de  surgir surpresas...

Desta vez,  O GFS prevê cotas ainda mais baixas que no último evento,  mas o IPMA não, prevê as mesmas cotas.  Mas isso também não quer dizer nada, pois lembro - me que em janeiro de 2009,  o IPMA, a não muitas horas do evento, ainda andava a falar de cotas de 500 / 600 metros. E depois foi o que se viu ( mas, lá está, era uma entrada continental) .

Mas penso que não ficaremos por aqui. Os modelos já vão " fabricando " nova entrada fria com possível queda de neve a cotas médias para a próxima semana.

P.S.  Não é assim tão impossível nevar a cotas muito baixas com uma entrada fria polar marítima.  Em janeiro de 2014,   ocorreu aqui na minha zona água - neve e queda de neve acima dos 200 metros  em algumas zonas do Minho ( por exemplo, entre Guimarães e Fafe,  que eu confirmei pessoalmente) .  Esta e a outra de água - neve.

Por via das dúvidas, na quinta de manhã, se não houver nenhuma grande surpresa por aqui, vou dar um saltinho a Guimarães( onde também tenho casa) , para ver se eventualmente haverá alguma...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

Quarta vs Quinta:












Em geral o frio fica para quarta, sendo que Espanha congela, na quinta o norte é o mais vulnerável.

Chuva para amanhã, bela entrada de noroeste seguida de pós frontais, que tragam surpresas espero eu:






Vento moderado:






Saída das 36h em relação à queda de neve:


----------



## jonas (16 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

A que cota acham que podera cair neve no periodo  da precipitaçao?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 20:13)

jonas disse:


> A que cota acham que podera cair neve no periodo  da precipitaçao?


1000/1200 com descida gradual para os 700/900. Porém como já mencionaram, a precipitação será escassa ou mesmo nula, quando as cotas baixarem.


----------



## MarcioRR (16 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

Então neve a 500 metros não vai haver


----------



## james (16 Fev 2016 às 23:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> 1000/1200 com descida gradual para os 700/900. Porém como já mencionaram, a precipitação será escassa ou mesmo nula, quando as cotas baixarem.




Na quinta , a cota deverá ser Mais baixa.  E,  nos poucos lugares que poderão ser contemplados com precipitacao,  tenho a ideia que poderá haver alguma surpresa. 

Estive a ver com algum pormenor os modelos, em especial o GFS,  e na quinta - feira de manhã, há ali um período crítico , talvez por volta das 8 / 9 horas,  em que a ISO será negativa, a temperatura do ar será também com certeza ainda muito baixa.  Na minha opinião, a haver alguma surpresa de cotas ou algum fenómeno de água - neve , ocorrerá nessa altura.  Isto falando para o Litoral. 

Noto algumas semelhanças desta entrada com uma de Janeiro de 2014,  que já fiz referência anteriormente , em que surgiram surpresas no início da manhã e depois praticamente não choveu mais. 

Mas, claro, se não ocorrer precipitacao, não há surpresas, fica apenas o frio.


----------



## dopedagain (17 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

james disse:


> Na quinta , a cota deverá ser Mais baixa.  E,  nos poucos lugares que poderão ser contemplados com precipitacao,  tenho a ideia que poderá haver alguma surpresa.
> 
> Estive a ver com algum pormenor os modelos, em especial o GFS,  e na quinta - feira de manhã, há ali um período crítico , talvez por volta das 8 / 9 horas,  em que a ISO será negativa, a temperatura do ar será também com certeza ainda muito baixa.  Na minha opinião, a haver alguma surpresa de cotas ou algum fenómeno de água - neve , ocorrerá nessa altura.  Isto falando para o Litoral.
> 
> ...







Aqui no minho teremos precipitação que será em forma de neve em determinadas cotas, isso fará  que a neve que ainda resta do evento de domingo a cotas baixas/media derreta, e que acumule ainda mais nas cotas médias altas!


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

dopedagain disse:


> Aqui no minho teremos precipitação que será em forma de neve em determinadas cotas, isso fará  que a neve que ainda resta do evento de domingo a cotas baixas/media derreta, e que acumule ainda mais nas cotas médias altas!




E para a semana há alguma possibilidade de nova entrada fria.  E, mais a longo prazo,  Marco parece  querer ter também algum frio.  Pode ser que venha aí o inverno que não quis vir anteriormente.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Fev 2016 às 02:53)

Eu prefiro acreditar numa das minhas estações heheheh


----------



## salgado (17 Fev 2016 às 12:50)

Gosto da previsão da AEMET para Castilla-Leon!

Validez: miércoles, 17 febrero 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Fenómenos Significativos:*


Heladas fuertes. Nevadas en el oeste al final del día.




* Predicción:*
Poco nuboso tendiendo desde el oeste a nuboso o cubierto. En el noroeste precipitaciones, que se extenderán por la tarde al resto, en general en forma débil, siendo menos probables en el este. Cota de la nieve por encima de 500 m en el noroeste y 600 a 800 en el resto. Temperaturas nocturnas sin cambios o en ligero ascenso en el noroeste y en descenso en el resto y diurnas en ascenso. Heladas generalizadas, localmente fuertes en las montañas. Vientos del suroeste.


----------



## dahon (17 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Não me parece possível nevar a cotas baixas. Não há grande frio instalado. As temperaturas estão a subir muito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 13:06)

salgado disse:


> Gosto da previsão da AEMET para Castilla-Leon!
> 
> Validez: miércoles, 17 febrero 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
> *Fenómenos Significativos:*
> ...



À chegada da frente ou seja da precipitação a cota andará muito longe disso... eles apenas estão a referir as cotas ao final do dia... já à noite... aí a torneira fecha-se.


----------



## salgado (17 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Também os acho demasiado otimistas, comparando com os modelos. Mas se eles entendessem que à chegada da frente, a cota era de 1000 ou 1200 metros tinham-no dito na previsão. Além disso estão em alerta amarelo na meseta de Salamanca, o que não é assim tão habitual.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

salgado disse:


> Também os acho demasiado otimistas, comparando com os modelos. Mas se eles entendessem que à chegada da frente, a cota era de 1000 ou 1200 metros tinham-no dito na previsão. Além disso estão em alerta amarelo na meseta de Salamanca, o que não é assim tão habitual.



Ontem vi o tempo na TVE1 e eles referiram que essa cota é valida para toda a Castela y Leão só apartir das 22/23 horas penínsulares (hora de Madrid) ou seja após a passagem da frente e já com a torneira a fechar para mal dos nossos pecados.


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

Acumulación de nieve hasta mañana a mediodía:


----------



## gomas (17 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

boas
situaçao para as proximas horas neve só mesmo para a zona de montalegre
a sul ou seja todo o país nao me cheira 
a nao ser um outro aguaceiro esporadico perdido uma vez que a entrada polar começa a entrar
vai ser uma noite muita fria


----------



## godzila (17 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Pek disse:


> Acumulación de nieve hasta mañana a mediodía:


desculpem o of-topik mas onde é que eu consigo ver este mapa??


----------



## qwerl (17 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

godzila disse:


> desculpem o of-topik mas onde é que eu consigo ver este mapa??



No site do meteociel: está aqui o link do mapa

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arome.php?ech=3&mode=145&map=10


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

O GFS anda a "cozinhar" uma cut-off para Domingo já à alguns dias, que afetará maioritariamente a região sul:












A chuva (mais intensa) andará toda pelo oceano, podendo haver exceções, claro. Veremos se se mantém assim...


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2016 às 10:47)

Por comparar, un poco de "off-topic". Esto es lo que veía el AROME en una de sus salidas en cuanto a nieve se refiere:






Y esto lo que finalmente ocurrió:


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2016 às 13:05)

Os modelos já vêm a insistir nisto há algum tempo mas com a timeline que temos de momento é provável que os Algarvios possam ter algum (fogo de artificio) este fim de semana,


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

Será desta que o Sul e em especial o algarve e o interior do baixo alentejo vão ter Festa?!   

As previsões do IPMA dão alguma esperança: 


INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
*Previsão para sábado, 20.fevereiro.2016*

_Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, *apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a partir do meio da tarde,
com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada no Algarve.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando por vezes moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas regiões Centro e Sul,
onde, nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h).
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno e formação de geada, em especial
nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida de temperatura._
(...)
_Atualizado a 20 de fevereiro de 2016 às 2:7 UTC_
*
Previsão para domingo, 21.fevereiro.2016*
_Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior_
_nebulosidade* nas regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso*_*
Montejunto-Estrela, com ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos
na região Sul, que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoada, em especial
a partir da tarde.*
_Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,_
_soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) na costa sul do Algarve e, até ao_
_final da manhã, moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas._
_Acentuado arrefecimento noturno e formação de geada, em especial_
_nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro._
_Pequena subida da temperatura mínima._


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Parece-me que amanhã há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trombas d'água/tornados fracos (de 'bom tempo') no espaço entre a Madeira, Marrocos e Portugal continental (mas mais entre Marrocos e a Madeira). Uma depressão em altitude, que contém uma bolsa de ar frio, está a contribuir para que haja um arrefecimento significativo ao longo da atmosfera. O cisalhamento do vento será em alguns locais fraco (<10 m/s) não obstante a helicidade que poderá chegar aos +-150 (aumentando a turbulência na atmosfera). A baixa atmosfera terá uma vorticidade interessante. A instabilidade será alimentada pelo (reduzido) CAPE e por uma depressão fraca nos níveis baixos. A reduzida humidade nos níveis baixos será um entrave, sendo a eventual convecção dispersa.

Para facilitar a previsão, este portal daria jeito


----------



## qwerl (21 Fev 2016 às 22:06)

Antes do tão falado evento de chuva, vento e neve a cotas baixas, que tem vindo a ser modelado, teremos a aproximação de uma depressão fraca na 4ª feira.
A chuva deverá ser generalizada, no entanto um pouco mais significativa no litoral Norte e Centro





















O vento será pouco significativo (rajadas de 50/55km/h no máximo






Algum(pouco) cape, pode ser que tenhamos alguma sorte 






Temperaturas a 850hpa de 1º no Norte e Centro, deveremos ter neve nas terras altas






Mais uma rega para se juntar a este inverno já de si bem regado


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2016 às 20:53)

E amanha a atmosfera começa a limpar, domingo esteve mesmo serrado aqui pela Cova da Beira 

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust-animation-europ.gif


----------



## dlourenco (24 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Acho estranho ninguém estar a falar neste evento a +- 50horas... 
Previsões extremamente animadoras para Braga


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Fev 2016 às 23:10)

De run para run do gfs, o frio e a precipitação diminui para estes lados.
O litoral parece estar a ser mais favorecido.


----------



## vitoreis (24 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

*Late-week storm to unleash rain and wind in Spain, Portugal and France*





http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...n-portugal-france/55603607#.Vs40u2aHWVg.gmail


----------



## dlourenco (24 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

VILA REAL disse:


> De run para run do gfs, o frio e a precipitação diminui para estes lados.
> O litoral parece estar a ser mais favorecido.


Sim, e a realmente a comunicação da ênfase apenas ao Minho sobre a possibilidade de cotas entre 200-400m na manhã de sábado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Meu Deus sábado vai haver noitada. Uma directa certa a caminho. 


Já tinha saudades de ver neve para Braga no Freemeteo. Vamos lá ver se pela primeira vez se concretiza uma previsão deste site eheh.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Meu Deus sábado vai haver noitada. Uma directa certa a caminho.
> 
> 
> Já tinha saudades de ver neve para Braga no Freemeteo. Isto não me diz nada mas é sempre entusiasmante de ver.



O Freemeteo era o maior criador de sonhos e consequentes desilusões meteorológicas desta casa há uns anos atrás, eu próprio fui vitima, tanto que deixei de seguir.

Mas desta vez aí para o Minho, se as coisas se mantiverem pode vir a ser um grande evento a cotas um pouco mais invulgares!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

MSantos disse:


> O Freemeteo era o maior criador de sonhos e consequentes desilusões meteorológicas desta casa há uns anos atrás, eu próprio fui vitima, tanto que deixei de seguir.
> 
> Mas desta vez aí para o Minho, se as coisas se mantiverem pode vir a ser um grande evento a cotas um pouco mais invulgares!



Também consultei o Freemeteo durante vários anos e de facto é um engana meninos. 


Só pus isto porque acho que já não aparecia a previsão de neve por lá há algum tempo, aqui para Braga.


----------



## Stinger (25 Fev 2016 às 00:53)

O freemeteo já nao está como dantes ! Agora está mais de ( pé atras) ... 

Lembro de ver há uns anos anteriores que o freemeteo metia neve á vontade , muito optimista portanto ... porem hoje já nao é bem assim .


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2016 às 00:56)

Para quem quiser (mais uns) meteogramas à medida no que concerne à (eventual) acumulação de neve:

http://forecast.uoa.gr/gmap/index.php?lat=50.850092&lon=4.352209


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

Água-neve de norte a sul!

SEX - 18H






SAB - 00H






SAB 06H-09H Bela saída para o centro e sul!











Esta última imagem é de matar para o pessoal do interior, cota 0 e nada de precipitação...


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2016 às 04:55)

*Para esta 6a espera-se convecção ativa de origem frontal e pós frontal, que será mais intensa e concentrada no litoral norte e centro e áreas do Alto Alentejo.

Análise/Discussão*

A partir da madrugada dá-se a aproximação de uma ondulação frontal, com o sector quente a progredir sobre o território, em sincronia com a chegada de uma forte perturbação polar de níveis altos.

Arrefecimento rápido em altitude e advecção diferencial nos níveis baixos deverá conduzir ao estabelecimento de perfis termodinâmicos razoavelmente instáveis com até 500-800J/Kg de SBCAPE.
Associado a isto, a entrada de um robusto campo de vorticidade em altura, com forçamento dinâmico muito ativo deverá contribuir para a formação de um corredor de rápida queda de pressão, e incentivo á convergência na superficie.
Também se espera uma intensificação gradual do fluxo quer em altura quer á superficie, com a entrada do jet polar em altura até 160km.h aos 300hpa e fluxos de 60-90km.h entre os 950 e os 700hpa, gerando perfis de shear pouco direcionais mas com até 20-25m/s aos 6km. 

Neste contexto espera-se que que formem segmentos convectivos lineares ou em arco quer no sector quente quer ao longo da frente fria, estes serão capazes de gerar rajadas severas, precipitação localmente excessiva e granizo.
Entre o litoral centro e o Alto Alentejo haverá uma sobreposição mais favorável das condições dinâmicas e termodinâmicas, coincidentes com a passagem de uma leading short wave analisada por alguns modelos de mesoescala, não se exclui que possam surgir algumas estruturas em bow echo com capacidade de produzir rajadas  localmente até 120km.h.

Após a passagem da frente o sector pós frontal será caracterizado por fortes gradientes térmicos nos primeiros 6km, TT index extremo até +60ºC, que deverá garantir a inicialização de convecção expontanea e explosiva sobre o oceano e o litoral.
Esta convecção deverá ser suficientemente intensa para gerar granizo...o shear não será significativo, mas a interação da convecção com o forte campo de ventos presente em boa parte da baixa e média troposfera deverá ser suficiente para garantir algum risco de rajadas severas.

Mais uma vez salienta-se a região do litoral centro, onde se espera que os maiores gradientes de temperatura em altura promovam uma circulação mais intensa nos niveis altos, capaz de produzir algum shear que possa ventilar e incentivar a formação de estruturas convectivas mais robustas.

Coloco assim um nivel laranja em partes do litoral norte e centro e áreas do Alentejo por risco de granizo, rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva, nestas áreas a cobertura temporal e espacial assim como a intensidade da convecção serão as maiores.


----------



## AMFC (25 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

Belos avisos de neve emitidos pelo IPMA, uma situação pouco comum sem dúvida.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

AMFC disse:


> Belos avisos de neve emitidos pelo IPMA, uma situação pouco comum sem dúvida.



Sem dúvida, situação a acompanhar:


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Seguindo a dica do nosso caro @Orion, aqui temos meteograma para Portalegre 






Estranhei um pequeno facto: enquanto o IPMA baixa as cotas e eleva os avisos para laranja, o AEMET elevou as cotas de neve e retira precipitação para as horas de mais frio...


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2016 às 09:18)

AEMET produto probabilístico


*6ªfeira*






*

Sábado*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2016 às 09:54)

stormy disse:


> Coloco assim um nivel laranja em partes do litoral norte e centro e áreas do *Alentejo* por risco de granizo, *rajadas severas* e *precipitação excessiva*, nestas áreas a cobertura temporal e espacial assim como a intensidade da convecção serão as maiores.



Isto é generalização a mais e não vai de encontro às previsões do IPMA.


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Fev 2016 às 10:17)




----------



## Firefigther (25 Fev 2016 às 10:58)

*TEMPO FRIO, COM CHUVA, NEVE, VENTO E ONDAS*
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2016-02-24 19:07 e 2016-02-28 23:59 TEMPO FRIO, COM CHUVA, NEVE, VENTO E ONDAS A partir de sexta-feira dia 26 e durante o fim de semana, prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo, com a ocorrência de chuva, por vezes forte, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que serão por vezes fortes, e que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas. Haverá uma significativa queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, e a cota baixará gradualmente a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, para 400/600 metros de altitude. No sábado, há uma possibilidade de a cota da neve baixar para os 200/400 metros no Minho até ao início da manhã. O vento tenderá a aumentar de intensidade, a soprar de noroeste forte no litoral com rajadas até 80 km/h e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul.Observar-se-á uma descida significa tiva dos valores da temperatura a partir da tarde de sexta-feira. Os valores mínimos no fim de semana deverão variar entre 3 e 6ºC, sendo inferiores nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, a variar entre ?6º e 0ºC. Os valores das temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar os 10/12ºC, e nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro deverão ser mais baixos, não ultrapassando os 6ºC. No Domingo, deverá ocorrer uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima.Salienta-se ainda o efeito do vento associado às baixas temperaturas, facto que se traduzirá em desconforto térmico. Prevê-se ainda agitação marítima forte, com a altura significativa da ondas na costa ocidental a variar entre 5 e 6,5 metros de altura, no fim de semana.Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão e os avisos meteorológicos para os próximos dias consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/ Qua, 24 Fev 2016 19:07:05


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

Off-Topic: Que calmo está o fórum...  Devem ter ido todos carregar a bateria da máquina fotográfica  

Vamos lá semear um pouco mais de esperança neste evento:




@talingas; @actioman; @joralentejano @SpiderVV o que acham disto???


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Há a possibilidade, no entanto a dinâmica que deverá dar mais aguaceiros acontecerá à tarde. Está tudo ainda muito incerto, é começar a estar com as atenções a 100% a partir da madrugada de Sábado.


----------



## boneli (25 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Continuo a ver muita incerteza relativamente à precipitação.

Frio penso que ninguém o tira agora a precipitação.....vejo muita pouca quantidade para as horas mais frias. Parece-me que as zonas do Litoral, O Centro e Sul  podem ter mais sorte.

Gostava de ouvir a opinião dos colegas mais experientes.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2016 às 13:32)

Fonte: IPMA

*Continente*
Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral, e que poderão
ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e que serão de neve
acima de 400/600 metros de altitude, podendo a cota descer
temporariamente para 300/400 metros durante a manhã na região Norte.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas até
90 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
nas terras altas, com rajadas até 110 km/h, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

DIA 28EV2016 - DOMINGO
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral, que serão de neve na região Norte
acima de 600/800 metros, subindo gradualmente a cota para
1000/1200 metros a partir da manhã.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando forte
(35 a 55 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas, respectivamente com
rajadas até 70 km/h e 90 km/h.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Sandra Correia/Ângela Lourenço.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 25 de fevereiro de 2016 às 13:20 UTC_


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2016 às 14:06)

Apesar de relativamente "conservadoras" as cotas do IPMA, parecem-me para já razoáveis para alguma segurança.

Óbvio que caso exista convecção mais forte podem ir abaixo disso, e também é verdade que existe ali um período na madrugada de Sábado, especialmente no Norte, onde a coincidência da entrada fria com a hora das mínimas dá potencial para cotas muito baixas mesmo, caso haja algum aguaceiro "milagroso". Mas também está visto que será escassa ou nula a ocorrência de precipitação nesses períodos e locais.

De resto, e por comparação dos perfis verticais de vários modelos, quer-me parecer que o GFS está demasiado "optimista" em relação à humidade relativa nos níveis baixos, ou seja, a prever um pouco abaixo do que se calhar será a realidade... Quero com isto dizer, e sendo essa variável crucial para as cotas baixas, que é provável que os meteogramas GFS estejam a ser algo optimistas demais por uns 100-200m. Aguardemos, até pode ser que haja boas surpresas, mas antes assim com expectativas baixas que depois desilusões maiores!


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

este mapa mostra acumulados, mete em zonas como aire e candeeiros, montejunto, alto alentejo, ossa, umas piricas ao lado de évora e nas serras algarvias e claro o restante centro e norte, para quem quiser ver mais ao pormenor com melhor zoom perto das suas localidades, o site é este: http://meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 15:34)

pelos graficos parece que vai nevar mais a norte do que sul isto nas serras claro que sitios como geres montalegre marao
montemuro pode acumular mais do que a serra da estrela e claro as zonas proximas de serras pode haver supresas isto na noite de sexta para
sabado


----------



## Pek (25 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Cantidad de nieve prevista por AEMET:

Sábado:






Domingo:






Lunes: 






Total episodio:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Eu vejo é cada vez menos precipitação para o interior norte e centro!!!!
Acho que desta vez quem vai ter sorte é o litoral norte. Também merecem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

O GFS tem cortado no frio e de que maneira e acho que ninguém tem reparado. Basta comparar a run que está a sair agora com a de ontem:


Hoje:






Ontem:






Ainda tinha esperança de ver qualquer coisa mas assim será muito difícil.


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 16:01)

claro que a 1dia de distancia as coisas podem mudar como vento
na minha opiniao ou vai nevar ou nao mas se haver condiçoes de neve claro que os models nem mostram resultados que as coisas eram mais negativas
agora que o litoral vai ser beneficiado sim mais em precipitaçao


----------



## Thomar (25 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O GFS tem cortado no frio e de que maneira e acho que ninguém tem reparado. Basta comparar a run que está a sair agora com a de ontem:
> 
> 
> Hoje:
> ...


Sim, cortaram no frio mas aumentaram a precipitação no litoral e no sul para a tarde, mas as cotas sobem.
Pelo menos a probabilidade de ver granizo aumentou.


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2016 às 16:12)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, cortaram no frio mas aumentaram a precipitação no litoral e no sul para a tarde, mas as cotas sobem.
> Pelo menos a probabilidade de ver granizo aumentou.



Acresce ainda que a temperatura à superfície, embora importante, é um dos factores menos relevantes. Aos níveis mais elevados a temperatura não se alterou assim tanto. Temos igualmente mais CAPE... Vai ser até à última!


----------



## AMFC (25 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Fonte JN

Em comunicado, a ANPC refere que é esperado, para os próximos dias, um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, com especial incidência nas regiões a norte do rio Tejo, Alto Alentejo, Minho e Douro Litoral.

No aviso à população sobre as medidas preventivas, a Proteção Civil chama a atenção para a "possibilidade de inundações nas zonas historicamente vulneráveis".

O alerta da ANPC surge após o contacto realizado com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que prevê queda de neve acima dos 1.000 a 1.200 metros de altitude, a partir do fim da madrugada de sexta-feira, descendo a cota gradualmente a partir do início da tarde para os 400 e 600.

No sábado, a neve poderá cair em regime de aguaceiros acima dos 200 a 400 metros de altitude, podendo atingir as regiões do sul.

Segundo o IPMA, a chuva vai cair por vezes forte, podendo acumular entre 30 e 40 mililitros em seis horas, passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, entre o fim da madrugada e o fim do dia de sexta-feira, em especial no período entre o início da manhã e o meio da tarde.

O vento vai soprar forte, podendo atingir os 100 quilómetros por hora nas terra altas, a partir do fim da madrugada de amanhã sexta-feira até domingo, durante este período também se vai registar a agitação marítima com ondas de altura significativa.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

Eu concordo com o Vitamos.  O frio em altitude tem - se mantido extremamente estável nos modelos.  E penso que isso é um dos fatores mais importantes, penso eu. Aqueles aguaceiros que os modelos vão indiciando na madrugada de sábado, coincidindo com a cota mínima de neve. Se eles aparecem mesmo, ai, ai...

Pelo sim, pelo não, vou pôr o despertador no sábado para as 5 da manhã.  E durante o dia, vou fazer um périplo por montes de média altitude na minha região, para ver se vejo neve sem ser nos locais do costume.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

james disse:


> Eu concordo com o Vitamos.  O frio em altitude tem - se mantido extremamente estável nos modelos.  E penso que isso é um dos fatores mais importantes, penso eu. Aqueles aguaceiros que os modelos vão indiciando na madrugada de sábado, coincidindo com a cota mínima de neve. Se eles aparecem mesmo, ai, ai...
> 
> Pelo sim, pelo não, vou pôr o despertador no sábado para as 5 da manhã.  E durante o dia, vou fazer um périplo por montes de média altitude na minha região, para ver se vejo neve sem ser nos locais do costume.


com sorte ainda me encontras! haha


----------



## jemaneu (25 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

será que vai nevar na Freita no sabado?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Boas Tardes,

Tenho tentado não entrar em grandes euforias, mas já é-me impossível dada a minha localização e as características do evento. Em Foia é certinho que um bom nevão ocorra acima dos 200 / 300m com acumulações acima dos 400m. Ainda vou ver a noticia da estrada que liga Monchique a Foia encerrada devido á neve e vento Forte como na Serra da Estrela 

Já para o Sotavento e devido á instabilidade arrisco a dizer que também verá neve a partir dos 200 / 300m de altitude com acumulações ténues acima dos 400m. Locais como Alcaria do Cume (525m), Serra do Malhão (525M), visto que as medias de altitude são de 400/450m de Altitude nessas zonas. Também não descarto a queda de neve em cotas mais baixas com algum aguaceiro mais atrevido puxado a vento. 

É pena a redução de precipitação nos lados interiores, mas devido ao algum carácter convectivo que a depressão apresenta, muita surpresa pode ocorrer dai concordar com o membro Agreste, no que toca á subestimação  dos modelos em relação á quantidade de precipitação.

Os ingredientes estão lá...


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

jemaneu disse:


> será que vai nevar na Freita no sabado?



Eu diria que na Freita a neve é certa e talvez com acumulação acima dos 500/600 m, assim ocorra boa quantidade de precipitação.

Cuidado com as estradas que apresentam bastantes curvas e descidas/subidas no acesso à serra, neve e possivelmente gelo serão um problema a ter em conta


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> 
> Tenho tentado não entrar em grandes euforias, mas já é-me impossível dada a minha localização e as características do evento. Em Foia é certinho que um bom nevão ocorra acima dos 200 / 300m com acumulações acima dos 400m. Ainda vou ver a noticia da estrada que liga Monchique a Foia encerrada devido á neve e vento Forte como na Serra da Estrela
> 
> ...



Estás a ser muito optimista!


----------



## Pek (25 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Según el modelo WRF-NMM:







Zonas de Portugal de mayor acumulación prevista de nieve:

Serra de Soajo y entorno próximo:






Serra de Montemuro:






En otras zonas ibéricas muy destacables los nevadones previstos en el eje cántabro-pirenaico, con especial incidencia en la zona de los Montes Vascos (Sierras de Aralar, Aizkorri, etc.) donde se esperan nevadas superiores a los 150 cm en el episodio

Fuente: http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=es


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2016 às 19:20)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Tenho tentado não entrar em grandes euforias, mas já é-me impossível dada a minha localização e as características do evento. Em Foia é certinho que um bom nevão ocorra acima dos 200 / 300m com acumulações acima dos 400m.



Duvido muito, pois a humidade relativa estará muito elevada e a temperatura do ar constante, mas quase certo acima dos 0 ºC; resumindo, duvido que haja qualquer acumulação. Quanto muito alguns flocos lá pelo topo e já é ser muito optimista...


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

não querendo estar a ser negativo mas realista penso mesmo que a precipitação será muito reduzida na maioria dos casos e o período do evento muito curto, poderá nevar em certas zonas que não é habitual mas sem acumulação e por pouco tempo, é o que vejo nos modelos actuais, aqui para o interior então já nem digo nada uma desilusão, mas ás vezes em meteorologia acontecem surpresas, abraço a  todos


----------



## PauloPereira (25 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

Boa tarde,
 A apenas algumas horas do tão esperado evento, o que se pode esperar aqui por lamego(500 metros) no norte do distrito de Viseu? Teremos as tão aguardadas paisagens cobertas de branco ou iremos ficar a ver pela televisão? 
Cumprimentos de um esperançoso


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

O IPMA alterou e clarificou alguns dos avisos que tinha! O que mais me afectaria hipoteticamente a queda de neve para o distrito de Portalegre. Agora só resta o de vento!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

PauloPereira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> A apenas algumas horas do tão esperado evento, o que se pode esperar aqui por lamego(500 metros) no norte do distrito de Viseu? Teremos as tão aguardadas paisagens cobertas de branco ou iremos ficar a ver pela televisão?
> Cumprimentos de um esperançoso


Penso que no sábado de manhã na serra das meadas já deverá haver neve e durante sábado à tarde deverá nevar na cidade.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

actioman disse:


> O IPMA alterou e clarificou alguns dos avisos que tinha! O que mais me afectaria hipoteticamente a queda de neve para o distrito de Portalegre. Agora só resta o de vento!



O IPMA normalmente esquece a altitude e o micro-clima que a Serra de S. Mamede tem... 
Continuo a ter a convicção que amanhã e sábado teremos surpresas brancas 





Aliás o GFS volta a meter precipitação nas horas mais frias e com CAPE significativo. 
Até amanhã teremos o "mete e tira" habitual 

EDIT: adoro esta nova análise do MeteoBadajoz 
http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...el-oeste-de-la-provincia-de-badajoz-el-sabado


----------



## Stinger (25 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Serra de pias e a de Santa justa que tem 376 m acham que cai algo la ?


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2016 às 21:15)

Parece-me  que só um cataclismo retiraria a neve da serra de S.Mamede no Sábado, seria preciso mesmo uma grande alteração nos modelos... Mas também não uso aqui a palavra impossível.

Relativamente aos avisos serão certamente ajustados.Mas não se esqueçam por favor de uma coisa. Um aviso serve para graduar um risco e não para assinalar uma ocorrência. Não é necessariamente por nevar que se lança um aviso de neve.


----------



## ampa62 (25 Fev 2016 às 21:19)

Tenho andado a acompanhar os dados da minha estação com as previsões do meteograma para a minha zona.

Pelo meteograma de ontem de manhã tinha para o período compreendido entre as 18 H de sexta-feira e as 9 H de sábado: 5.1 mm acumulados e cotas de neve a variar entre os 150 e 450 m.
Pela última versão do meteograma, para o mesmo período: 5.8 mm acumulados e cotas de neve a variar entre os 250 e 400 m. 

Comparando os dados da minha estação com o meteograma às 21 horas de hoje:

Tenho 9.3ºC contra os previstos 7,2ºC - 1019,0 mB contra 1019,8 mB - 3.4 mm acumulados contra 1.8 mm previstos.

Em suma, tudo me leva a crer que chuva não faltará mas a cota de neve na minha zona irá subir....Lá terei de ir à Serra de Arga ou a Lamas de Mouro. (o que já não é mau )


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

Não mexe mais


----------



## jonas (25 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não mexe mais


Que site e?


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

jonas disse:


> Que site e?



http://meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en 
Peço desculpa mas esqueci-me de pôr  É o entusiasmo


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

actioman disse:


> O IPMA alterou e clarificou alguns dos avisos que tinha! O que mais me afectaria hipoteticamente a queda de neve para o distrito de Portalegre. Agora só resta o de vento!


Provavelmente devido ao facto do aviso ser para amanhã à tarde, onde a maioria da precipitação se deverá concentrar na altura quando as cotas são mais altas, deveriam, no entanto, ter mantido o aviso, pelo menos para S. Mamede. Poderiam ter colocado o dos 400/600m para a madrugada e dia de Sábado, apesar de se nevar na cidade não deverá acumular devido à possível brevidade dos aguaceiros. Mas pode ser que haja alguma célula mais forte que dê surpresas.


----------



## frusko (25 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não mexe mais


boa noite nesse mapa essas marcas brancas e onde pode nevar ou e acumulação de neve


----------



## PedroMAR (25 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

david 6 disse:


> este mapa mostra acumulados, mete em zonas como aire e candeeiros, montejunto, alto alentejo, ossa, umas piricas ao lado de évora e nas serras algarvias e claro o restante centro e norte, para quem quiser ver mais ao pormenor com melhor zoom perto das suas localidades, o site é este: http://meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en


Essa zona junto a Évora é a Serra D'Ossa. Altura máxima do Alto de S. Gêns de 653 m


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

só para referir que a madrugada de hoje e a manha o vento vai soprar forte e chuva por vezes


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2016 às 23:13)

*Análise Sexta-Feira*

Descida de NO para SE de uma depressão que envolve frio, chuva, vento e neve.

O vento inicia moderado pelas 12h e durante o resto do dia permanece moderado a forte no litoral:











Chuva inicia às 3h no litoral norte prolongando-se a madrugada toda e aumentando de intensidade com pico entre as 6h-12h no litoral norte, e entre as 12h-18h no centro e sul. Horas a fio de chuva moderada para todo o país, sendo que no interior norte e centro será de neve ou água-neve nas horas da tarde.





















Pós-frontais vão chegando ao início da tarde, primeiro no norte e alastrando-se até ao sul, permanecendo na sua maioria na região litoral. Estes aguaceiros pós-frontais, como sabem, podem trazer surpresas.






No final do dia, as cotas chegam aos 400 metros no Norte e progridem até aos 600 metros no Sul, por isso, com os pós-frontais, pode cair água-neve nas zonas mais altas (serras) perto do litoral norte e centro.

Belo evento para fechar Fevereiro!


----------



## jemaneu (25 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

será que vai nevar na serra da boneca?


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2016 às 23:33)

_







A broad longwave trough is placed over most parts of Europe. Along its western fringe, a compact and well defined trough amplifies south and affects the Iberian Peninsula during the forecast. First focus for thunderstorms will be the southbound moving cold front over Portugal before noon. Neither CAPE nor shear will be substantially enhanced, but approaching mid-level vort max should support enhanced lift for isolated thunderstorm development. Graupel and gusty winds accompany that activity. This front exits far S-Portugal around 15 UTC to the south.

Thereafter, active post-frontal convection occurs over offshore regions. A broad 50% lightning area will cover that activity. 

During the night, a thunderstorm risk also evolves over the W-/CNTRL Mediterranean ahead of the approaching trough. Moisture recovery will be poor and combined with weak mid-level lapse rates, not much CAPE is forecast. Despite that marginal ingredient, shear increases constantly during the forecast from SW to NE. A few thunderstorms with graupel and gusty winds are forecast.


Ui rajadas de *110 km/h* aqui para a zona.




_


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não mexe mais



Só para acrescentar que o modelo base desse output é o WRF-NMM de 10km de resolução.
Significado de WRF (Weather Research and Forecasting) e das siglas NMM (Nonhydrostatic Mesoscale Model)

Melhorou essa saída que me parece ser a das 12h em relação à anterior, das 06h, que tinha sido publicada pelo nosso colega david 6 anteriormente. Aumenta a área de possível queda de neve e a quantidade da mesma.
Senão comparemos:


Serra de São Mamede e respectiva envolvente.

*Saída das 06h:*







*Saída das 12h:*
*






*
Agora um pouco mais abaixo na zona de Elvas (Alto de vila Boim), Borba, Estremoz e Évoramonte.

*Saída das 06h:*
*






Saída das 12h:





*

Isto claro são outputs de modelos, este diz isto, outros dizem algo parecido ou diferente. No Sábado ao final do dia tiraremos as nossas conclusões. 
*

*


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2016 às 01:47)

Actualización de la previsión del modelo WRF-NMM:






Portugal Continental:






Mitad norte de Portugal Continental:






Zona de mayor acumulación prevista: Serra de Soajo - Serra Amarela - Serra do Gerês. Buena nevada cogerá aquella zona superando los 50 cm según estas previsiones.






Fuente: http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=es


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 01:56)

PedroMAR disse:


> Essa zona junto a Évora é a Serra D'Ossa. Altura máxima do Alto de S. Gêns de 653 m


 
eu referi a serra de ossa, eu estava a falar era umas piricas que estavam naquela altura a oeste de évora, entre évora e montemor


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 02:15)

Pek disse:


> Actualización de la previsión del modelo WRF-NMM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai ser um nevão valente no minho  estou em pulgas


----------



## granizus (26 Fev 2016 às 02:20)

Alguma possibilidade de ver neve em Sintra (alto da serra)?


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 09:14)

frusko disse:


> boa noite nesse mapa essas marcas brancas e onde pode nevar ou e acumulação de neve



É onde pode nevar e eventualmente acumular um pouco. Não podemos ter grandes ilusões de acumulações, pois o chão está molhado e isso não permite que a neve acumule. Acredito que nas cotas mais altas da Serra de S. Mamede possa haver uma acumulação de alguns cms


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 09:17)

dopedagain disse:


> Vai ser um nevão valente no minho  estou em pulgas




Nos pontos mais altos do Gerês, podemos estar a falar da possibilidade de metros de neve.  A precipitação é muita, basta haver a conjugação perfeita com o frio.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

O WRF de maior resolução (2km) da Meteociel

Neve (cm) acumulada até ao meio dia de sábado


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Vince disse:


> O WRF de maior resolução (2km) da Meteociel
> 
> Neve (cm) acumulada até ao meio dia de sábado


Continuo a ver precipitação mais ou menos distribuída pelo país e pela península Ibérica (No WRF e no AROME), muito frio e as previsões do AEMET vão retirando precipitação e frio...


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2016 às 10:05)

Actualização do produto probabilístico da AEMET, para Sábado


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2016 às 11:25)

na minha opinião os modelos têm vindo a piorar estou a 580 m e começo a ter muitas duvidas que se va passar alguma coisa. Nao compreendo a previsão de neve para o dia de hoje do ipma em viseu e vila real, e para amanha o frio e precipitação estão aos poucos a ser retirados, oxalá me engane


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

cova beira disse:


> na minha opinião os modelos têm vindo a piorar estou a 580 m e começo a ter muitas duvidas que se va passar alguma coisa. Nao compreendo a previsão de neve para o dia de hoje do ipma em viseu e vila real, e para amanha o frio e precipitação estão aos poucos a ser retirados, oxalá me engane


É muito simples... o mapa significativo do IPMA com um símbolo por antiga capital de distrito é um disparate, mas como sabem que muita gente não lê a previsão descritiva e por mais que se lhes diga não mudam o mapa... optam por colocar o simbolo de neve nas ditas cidades para extrapolar para o antigo distrito.


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2016 às 11:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É muito simples... o mapa significativo do IPMA com um símbolo por antiga capital de distrito é um disparate, mas como sabem que muita gente não lê a previsão descritiva e por mais que se lhes diga não mudam o mapa... optam por colocar o simbolo de neve nas ditas cidades para extrapolar para o antigo distrito.



devia ser um simbolo de agua-neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:35)

cova beira disse:


> devia ser um simbolo de agua-neve



Não têm! Mas não dês ideias!  Eles têm é de mudar os mapas!


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

neste momento só o geopotencial pode jogar a nosso favor porque é mais baixo que o habitual, fora essa possibilidade nao vejo como a cota possa baixar dos 600 metros até ao final do dia, talvez a precipitação se aguente um pouco mais durante a noite mas tenho muitas duvidas....


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Creio que o IPMA voltou a corrigir as previsões:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 26.fevereiro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com boas abertas nas regiões
a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva no litoral Norte e Centro, estendendo-se às
restantes regiões, e que poderá ser por vezes forte, passando
gradualmente a partir da tarde, a regime de aguaceiros que serão
por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.*
*Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, descendo
a cota para 400/600 metros no final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral, rodando para noroeste
a partir da tarde, e tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h) no litoral
com rajadas até 90 km/h, em especial a sul do cabo Mondego.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de
sudoeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) com
rajadas até 110 km/h, em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul,
rodando para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Sul.
*Aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos no litoral oeste, e
que serão por vezes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e
sob a forma de neve acima de 400/600 metros de altitude,
podendo a cota descer temporariamente para 300/400 metros até
meio da manhã na região Norte.*
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, soprando forte
(40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h no litoral, e forte a muito
forte (45 a 60 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas até 110 km/h,
em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

Nem aparece a previsão para Domingo  No mapa com os símbolos já aparece bastante neve


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Fev 2016 às 13:40)

já tem previsão para domingo e para 2a

_*Previsão para domingo, 28.fevereiro.2016

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
a partir do meio da tarde.
Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral oeste que serão de
neve acima de 600/800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro,
subindo gradualmente a cota para 800/1000 metros a partir
da manhã.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando forte
(35 a 55 km/h) até 80 km/h no litoral e 100 km/h nas
terras altas, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade a
partir do final da tarde.
Formação de gelo ou geada em alguns locais do interior
Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.*_

FONTE: IPMA


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2016 às 19:20)

Terá a bolsa de ar frio chegado mais cedo que a previsão feita pelos modelos ou a sua trajectória está a ser mais para oeste do que inicialmente prevista?

*AirMass (18h00)
*




CopyRight Eumetsat 2016


----------



## Bastien (26 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

Também já tinha reparado no início da tarde. Parece-me que a trajectória está de facto mais a oeste do que havia sido modelado.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Também me parece que o pos- frontal está a ter uma trajetória mais a oeste, embora seguindo como o previsto o trajeto NO-SE.
Terá entrado mais ali talvez pela zona norte da Beira Litoral.   E os seus centros de acção irão incidir mais na região Centro.  Aqui no Norte, tive a oportunidade de dar hoje uma grande volta pela região,  está a decorrer um pós - frontal muito calmo, quase sem vento, alguns aguaceiros moderados ( mas nada de mais) , cota de neve alta e acho que com menos acumulação do que o previsto.  E acho que não era nada expectável, tendo em conta as previsões, um pós - frontal tão calmo, em particular a nível do vento.
Por isso, é que eu acho que a frente fria poderá ter entrado numa trajetória mais para Oeste.


----------



## gomas (26 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

notou-se que o distrito de Viseu foi mais afectado pela ocorrencia de queda de neve entao a serra da estrela nem falo
penso que o norte pode a vir a ter surpresas uma vez que ainda vai entrar mais frio em altitude é de esperar isos na casa -6/-4 esta madrugada de sabado
mas acumulaçoes de neve nao tou a ver vai estar sim frio de matar e pode haver formaçao de gelo


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

_Performance_ medíocre dos modelos mesoescalares neste evento, em especial do WRF. Na run das 0z previa alguma chuva (neve) no Alentejo, que nunca chegou a acontecer, de madrugada e de manhã. Não contabilizou o facto de não haver instabilidade suficiente para combater o ar frio. Prevê-se que o mesmo aconteça com a tarde.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 14:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> _Performance_ medíocre dos modelos mesoescalares neste evento, em especial do WRF. Na run das 0z previa alguma chuva (neve) no Alentejo, que nunca chegou a acontecer, de madrugada e de manhã. Não contabilizou o facto de não haver instabilidade suficiente para combater o ar frio. Prevê-se que o mesmo aconteça com a tarde.


Concordo! Para mim, os modelos falharam um pouco, o ar frio entrou mais a oeste e as serras do litoral tem beneficiado com isso. 
Por outro lado a meio da semana, os modelos chegaram a modelar zero de precipitação no interior e é o que está a acontecer.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Todos davam, ora com maior ou menor quantidade, mas pelo menos para a zona de Portalegre estava modelada precipitação! Falharam redondamente!
É realmente uma frustração pessoal mas também um falhanço dos modelos! Espero que pelo menos o tenham em consideração e melhorem...

Esta era a previsão, na saída das 0h do WRF-NMM, de um considerável nevão para São Mamede. Mas na realidade a precipitação foi ZERO!







O AROME também dava para a madrugada/inicio da manhã.
E volta a insistir para o período da tarde...







O ALADIN o mesmo para o inicio da manhã.
E igualmente também para a tarde:







O HIRLAM praticamente igual aos anteriores, precipitação ao início da manhã e à tarde (abaixo a carta de previsão para as 15h-18h):







Claro que são previsões, mas haver tanta consonância e encima do acontecimento... 
Também nós devemos apreender. Esperar neve de aguaceiros e com sentido NW... Aqui para o Alentejo é para esquecer mesmo!
Eu sempre esperei era que devido à bolsa de ar ser tão fria gerasse mais instabilidade que nos afectasse aqui no interior.


----------

